# [CYCLING] <TAMMY & STERLING ARE MOVING!> (づ￣ ³￣)づ



## gnoixaim

*[CYCLING] <TAMMY & STERLING ARE MOVING!> (づ￣ ³￣)づ*






BANNER, THANKS TO ZORALUV. BEST PERSON IN THE WORLD​*Rules:*

I take TBT bells ONLY ~ please don't offer acnl bells
I don't have set prices for Villagers, so feel free to offer whatever you'd like (but no low balling, be reasonable!!)
*I love lurkers! Please state who you're looking for, so I can PM you when they're moving <3 (especially if they're on my autovoid list, I don't like voiding villagers that can find a lovely home!!)*
Wi-fi feedbacks are greatly appreciated! (I respond to them in bulk, so don't be offended if I haven't given you one yet!)
I cycle at odd hours of the day. I might void villagers after 15 minutes or sometimes I'll void them after a couple of hours ~ It just depends on how I'm feeling
Please add me promptly after I accept your offer and I will open my gates
Payment must be received before I end session
*USEFUL LINKS: How to transfer TBT bells // List of Villager Popularity​*
>>>>*I will take the following collectibles as payment/exchange for your dream villagers:*<<<<

























^^^only a few examples, feel free to offer whatever others I don't have listed​
*I have the following villagers available: 100% ORIGINAL*

Solar~
*ANNOUNCING:*

Sterling
Mint
Tia

*AUTOVOIDING:*

Butch
Nate
Hamlet
Wart Jr.
Klaus
Anabelle
Marcie
Gliss~
*ANNOUNCING:*

Freckles - STUCK HERE
Naomi
Marshal
Tammy
*AUTOVOIDING:*

Klaus
Vic
Roald

Anchovy
Bangle



*Looking out for:*

Beau, Fang, Diana, and Skye - lambenthyme
Bunnie -eranir 
Lily and Dotty - iamacoyfish
_As of: 10/28/14_
----

-----
*But wait, there's more! Are you an artist?
I'd be more than happy to trade any Villagers for your Art : )*​
PLEASE POST YOUR ART EXAMPLES!
I prefer digital art > traditional & please don't feel offended if I don't choose you, I'm just really picky >.<
*NEW* -  I will require a WIP before you adopt a Villager.
I take art offers > tbt bells

*If I don't have a Villager you're looking for, please state who you'd like in exchange. I can easily reset and find them for you <3*


Spoiler: REQUESTS!








*REQUEST #1:*
My OC Sylee (DON'T JUDGE ME, I CHANGED HER NAME. LMAO) ~ You can draw her with:
*>>>*her hair up OR down with/without her bow
*>>>*in her current outfit OR in the her pj's (the ice cream over-sized/off the shoulder t-shirt)
*>>>*whatever outfit you'd like, I'm up for her having new outfits ;D


Spoiler: References



mi-ya-ka




gtDanno




KahoOkashii




ang-nyan







*REQUEST #2:*
My friend's Mayor~ 
>>>She loves Ankha, Cyrano and Jambette <3 If they could be drawn alongside her, that'd be amazing!
>>>Her acnl sig. of her villagers are listed under the spoiler, so any of those villagers would be fine as well
>>>Please draw her in some sort of boss OR fabulous pose. <she's fab, so her mayor needs to represent that>


Spoiler








her sig.








-----





*HAPPY CUSTOMERS!*
Melgogs - Cherry, Soleil, Chief, Marshal and Flurry
Jaws - Merengue and Kyle*
Cuddles - Ankha and Bonbon
Afypnisi - Fauna, Julian, Lily
Darumy - Bianca*
lambenthyme - Genji and Erik*(one more)
sunkyung - Fang
PsychoAgateophobia - Maple
hrodric1 - Fauna
amarillo - Lucky and Rooney*
Hipster - Rosie
ofjetsi - Chief*
wolphfe - Marshal
shangooli - Marina
* = waiting on art

*ART RECEIVED! *


----------



## Reenhard

I might get back to you but here is my gallery http://poka-sorm.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## gnoixaim

I'll be voiding the villagers that aren't bolded in the list, so if you're lurking and interested. Please let me know! >>>even if you're not offering any art 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reenhard said:


> I might get back to you but here is my gallery http://poka-sorm.deviantart.com/gallery/



Who would you be interested in?


----------



## PsychoAgateophobia

Here's a small selection of my art c: If you end up liking my style, I think it would be really sweet if I could get Maple in exchange, since she's the only dreamie I need left ; u ;

I can also draw in a more anime style if that's what you prefer, I'm pretty flexible.
(Just scroll through it, lol)
My Gallery


----------



## gnoixaim

PsychoAgateophobia said:


> Here's a small selection of my art c: If you end up liking my style, I think it would be really sweet if I could get Maple in exchange, since she's the only dreamie I need left ; u ;
> 
> I can also draw in a more anime style if that's what you prefer, I'm pretty flexible.
> (Just scroll through it, lol)
> My Gallery



Awe, I think this one is cute >>>here
I'll certainly keep an eye out for Maple  (please don't start anything until I get her in town, lol)
<3<3


----------



## PsychoAgateophobia

Okay I can certainly do it in that style c:

And okay, I'll wait until you get her to start it.


----------



## Cashews

I only really do art of villagers and not mayors (see examples in my signature) I'm assuming you only want art done of your mayor correct?  If so I think I'll pass, but regardless best of luck!!


----------



## gnoixaim

Cashews said:


> I only really do art of villagers and not mayors (see examples in my signature) I'm assuming you only want art done of your mayor correct?  If so I think I'll pass, but regardless best of luck!!



Awe, I'm sorry. I only want art of my OC as of now. I might add my mayor/villagers later on though


----------



## mayordex

art gallery

If you like any of the styles, I'm looking for Agnes! c:


----------



## gnoixaim

mayordex said:


> art gallery
> 
> If you like any of the styles, I'm looking for Agnes! c:



OMG, dat Marshal <3 Alright, I'll watch out for Agnes. She shouldn't be too hard to find <3333


----------



## mayordex

gnoixaim said:


> OMG, dat Marshal <3 Alright, I'll watch out for Agnes. She shouldn't be too hard to find <3333



Thank you! c: Please PM me if you find her, and if you have issues reaching me here you can find me on gameoveracnl.tumblr.com


----------



## gnoixaim

Marshal is in boxes  ADOPTED!
If no one offers any art for him, I would take tbt offers as well! ~
<3


----------



## Liquid

How much tbt are you asking for?  Mahalo.


----------



## Cailey

Yeah how much? I have tons of bells I can sell to get TNT bells.


----------



## Reenhard

Nothing Ive been deciding yet. But I just wanted you to see if you were intressed. I might draw things for you to give my babe some villagers. 


Who would you be interested in?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Melgogs

Hello, I'd be interested in Marshal! My deviantart is terribly dead but here's some example sketches. This is my art style when it comes to drawing girls: 

Hope it's to your tastes!


----------



## Reenhard

Melgogs said:


> Hello, I'd be interested in Marshal! This is my art style when it comes to drawing girls: View attachment 64414View attachment 64415View attachment 64416View attachment 64417
> 
> Hope it's to your tastes!




Wow your amazing honey! <3


----------



## Melgogs

Reenhard said:


> Wow your amazing honey! <3



Thank you! <3 Your art is great as well, love your coloring and shading!


----------



## gnoixaim

Melgogs said:


> Hello, I'd be interested in Marshal! My deviantart is terribly dead but here's some example sketches. This is my art style when it comes to drawing girls: View attachment 64414View attachment 64418View attachment 64419View attachment 64420
> 
> Hope it's to your tastes!


Oh my gosh, yesssss!!! He's currently in boxes now, but due to you having only 2 wifi feedbacks and just joining.  I would appreciate a sketch before I let you pick Marshal up. I hope thats okay.....


----------



## Melgogs

Sure! Here's a 3 min pencil sketch, tho I would do your art digitally with full shading and colors as the ones I showed above!


----------



## tamagotchi

oh my goodness your character is so cute!!  ♥ ♥ ♥


----------



## Cuddles

Hmm you don't have the villagers I want. D: I want all of my dreamies (in signature)
My art: http://mccuddly.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## gnoixaim

Melgogs said:


> Sure! Here's a 3 min pencil sketch, tho I would do your art digitally with full shading and colors as the ones I showed above!
> 
> View attachment 64470


Awe, ok. Are you able to pick up Marshal now?
(Sorry, I just got home from a fair. LOL)



RetroT said:


> oh my goodness your character is so cute!!  ♥ ♥ ♥


Thank you <3



Cuddles said:


> Hmm you don't have the villagers I want. D: I want all of my dreamies (in signature)
> My art: http://mccuddly.deviantart.com/gallery/



I AM SAD, I VOIDED FELICITY /DIES. I'll look out for your dreamies bby, i love your chibis.


----------



## Melgogs

OK I'll be there! Just added your fc btw


----------



## gnoixaim

Melgogs said:


> OK I'll be there!



Ok, I'll add you and open gates to Etherion 

UPDATE: I ADDED MY OTHER TOWN. I'm resetting, so I might as well cycle that town for a bit as well ~
Villagers are on front page. 
*FLURRY IS MOVING* ADOPTED!
Offer art or I'll take tbt offers


----------



## Melgogs

ACK I WANT FLURRY TOO ;A;


----------



## gnoixaim

Melgogs said:


> ACK I WANT FLURRY TOO ;A;



LOL, you can certainly offer more art or tbt bells for her <3


----------



## Ronniepcg

I WANT FLURRY PLEASE, SHES MY DREAMIE! I have tbt bells to offer!


----------



## Melgogs

Ill offer art with different outfits for your oc~


----------



## gnoixaim

Ronniepcg said:


> I WANT FLURRY PLEASE, SHES MY DREAMIE! I have tbt bells to offer!



What's your offer?


----------



## _Moonblast_

oh my gosh! my baby! I will get her back one day! good luck with your thread!


----------



## Ronniepcg

gnoixaim said:


> What's your offer?



How about 500 tbt bells?


----------



## Cuddles

Hmm okie. ^^ Message me when you have my dreamie available~ :3


----------



## gnoixaim

Ronniepcg said:


> How about 500 tbt bells?


Ahhh, sorry. Melsgog is offering more art for me, I'm sorry ;*(


----------



## gnoixaim

Hazel is moving and is FREE<3 SHE'S A CUTIE, DON'T HATE ON HER UNIBROW
Voided ;*(






Punchy is moving!!! Please offer art or tbt bells <3


----------



## Carol_tama

I'd love Punchy. ;O

- - - Post Merge - - -

222 TBT? Can offer more ofc.


----------



## Melgogs

Oh my gosh you have Chief! Aaaaaaaaaaaaaah you had today so many of my dreamies like wow.

I'm offering even more art and a side chibi!!! I also have a bunch of purple roses I could gift you for hogging your cycling so much ;A;


----------



## gnoixaim

Carol_tama said:


> I'd love Punchy. ;O
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 222 TBT? Can offer more ofc.


Haha, sure. Send the TBT over and I'll open the gates to Etherion 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Melgogs said:


> Oh my gosh you have Chief! Aaaaaaaaaaaaaah you had today so many of my dreamies like wow.
> 
> I'm offering even more art and a side chibi!!! I also have a bunch of purple roses I could gift you for hogging your cycling so much ;A;



LOL, sure. I'll reserve him for you  And I don't need the purple roses, so no worries!!!


----------



## Carol_tama

Give me a second, cause I offered a buyout on Lolly and if it gets accepted, I'll take her, as she's top 1 dreamie.  
I'll post REALLY soon, don't worry! ;3


----------



## gnoixaim

Carol_tama said:


> Give me a second, cause I offered a buyout on Lolly and if it gets accepted, I'll take her, as she's top 1 dreamie.
> I'll post REALLY soon, don't worry! ;3



That's fine  I'm still cycling the other town anyways ~


----------



## Melgogs

gnoixaim said:


> Haha, sure. Send the TBT over and I'll open the gates to Etherion
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, sure. I'll reserve him for you  And I don't need the purple roses, so no worries!!!



Thank you so much! 4 arts incoming <3 <3


----------



## Carol_tama

Thank you very much! ^^


----------



## gnoixaim

Well goddamn, LOL.





Marshal is moving ~ please offer art or tbt bells!


----------



## Carol_tama

^ I assume you didn't want him to move? :<


----------



## gnoixaim

Carol_tama said:


> ^ I assume you didn't want him to move? :<



LOL, I did. All my villagers are up for grabs, this is just the 2nd Marshal moving ;P


----------



## benben12

gnoixaim said:


> Well goddamn, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marshal is moving ~ please offer art or tbt bells!


i'm not familiar with tbt bells but i guess i can offer around 300? feel free to suggest a price. i also have beau in boxes if you are interested


----------



## Carol_tama

OH, hahaha, ok. ;D It just sounded like you were disappointed. 
I LOVE your dancing Groot signature btw. ;D


----------



## AmandafromYoitsu

If you don't get any art for Punchy, please let me know! All I can offer is IG bells and hybrids though.


----------



## gnoixaim

benben12 said:


> i'm not familiar with tbt bells but i guess i can offer around 300? feel free to suggest a price. i also have beau in boxes if you are interested


TBT bells are a currency used for this forum. You can buy the collectibles displayed under my avatar or used to purchase other IG items. I had an offer of 600 tbt bells earlier for Marshal and I've noticed him being sold for 800 tbt.


Carol_tama said:


> OH, hahaha, ok. ;D It just sounded like you were disappointed.
> I LOVE your dancing Groot signature btw. ;D


GROOT IS AMAZING <3



AmandafromYoitsu said:


> If you don't get any art for Punchy, please let me know! All I can offer is IG bells and hybrids though.


I can give him to you for free <3 Please add me and I'll open gates!


----------



## M O L K O

I drew art for cyrano hold up lemme load it


----------



## gnoixaim

Zoraluv said:


> I drew art for cyrano hold up lemme load it



LOL, thank you. I will use it as my banner for front page. 
<3


----------



## benben12

ok then what about 700 tbt bells then?  feel free to counter my offer


----------



## Carol_tama

Ok, that lass is taking too long to answer, I'll take Punchy, please. 
I'll send you the TBT bells and add you. ;D If that's ok, ofc.


----------



## gnoixaim

Carol_tama said:


> Ok, that lass is taking too long to answer, I'll take Punchy, please.
> I'll send you the TBT bells and add you. ;D If that's ok, ofc.



OK, I think I added you already. I'll open gates now.

SORRY AMANDA, CAROL ASKED FIRST AND YEAH. OMG T.T 
/ifeelbadplzforgiveme


----------



## AmandafromYoitsu

Really?! Thank you so much! He moved from my first town a little over a week ago and I was so heartbroken. I'll add you now 

Edit: Ah, alright. Thanks anyway then!


----------



## gnoixaim

benben12 said:


> ok then what about 700 tbt bells then?  feel free to counter my offer



I would like 800 for him


----------



## benben12

gnoixaim said:


> I would like 800 for him


ok. but do you mind to wait for like 30 mins? i'm still having dinner with my big family


----------



## M O L K O

omg imma make a banner for real with all the *best* villagers

anyway I love ur oc so here
http://i62.tinypic.com/1znmrk5.jpg
its 1000/10 quality ofc


----------



## gnoixaim

benben12 said:


> ok. but do you mind to wait for like 30 mins? i'm still having dinner with my big family


Sure, that's fine!


Zoraluv said:


> omg imma make a banner for real with all the *best* villagers
> 
> anyway I love ur oc so here
> http://i62.tinypic.com/1znmrk5.jpg
> its 1000/10 quality ofc


THANK YOU FOR THE CROWN <3

AND YES, MAKE A BANNER FOR ME. IT WILL BE DA BEST THING EVER.


----------



## Carol_tama

Thanks a bunch! You know, I actually feel super happy about this, cause I lost my beloved Bob [my last original villager D;] a month ago and Punchy seems to be very much like Bob [lazy cats are cute ;3] so I think this was a lot better decision than actually getting Lolly.
You totally made my day! <3


----------



## benben12

do you want me to send the tbt bells now?


----------



## gnoixaim

Carol_tama said:


> Thanks a bunch! You know, I actually feel super happy about this, cause I lost my beloved Bob [my last original villager D;] a month ago and Punchy seems to be very much like Bob [lazy cats are cute ;3] so I think this was a lot better decision than actually getting Lolly.
> You totally made my day! <3


Awe, I'm so glad !!! <3 


benben12 said:


> do you want me to send the tbt bells now?


Yes please! And then I'll open my gates ~


----------



## Carol_tama

Omg Punchy even moved in the EXACT same spot where my lovely Chevre was! She left me yesterday cause I didn't have time to launch my game for a few days. ;_______;
Anyways, thanks a lot and have a great day! ;D


----------



## benben12

i need like 20 more mins. but i'll send you the tbt bells now.


----------



## benben12

i'm ready. sorry for the delay 

- - - Post Merge - - -

can you please open your gate? i need to get marshal now to avoid random move in. i have sent you 800 tbt an hour ago.

- - - Post Merge - - -

please vm me when you are ready


----------



## gnoixaim

Genji is moving ! <3 He's free!! <unless someone offers tbt bells for him, they get priority> PICK THIS CUTIE UP!

ADOPTED!!!


----------



## lambenthyme

unfortunately i don't have a lot of tbt bells, but i'd love to adopt him! ; u ;


----------



## gnoixaim

lambenthyme said:


> unfortunately i don't have a lot of tbt bells, but i'd love to adopt him! ; u ;



You can have him for free <3 I just want him to get adopted! Please add me and I'll open gates!


----------



## M O L K O

Best thread ever tbh


----------



## lambenthyme

thank you!! however, would you need him out today? the earliest i'll have room for another villager would be tomorrow.. orz


----------



## gnoixaim

Zoraluv said:


> Best thread ever tbh


Because you're here <3



lambenthyme said:


> thank you!! however, would you need him out today? the earliest i'll have room for another villager would be tomorrow.. orz



I guess I could wait until tomorrow, lol. When would you be available?


----------



## Mango

I WILL SO DRAW HER, SHES ADORABLE. 

once you get it, if you LIKE it, can i have zucker? c:


----------



## gnoixaim

Mango said:


> I WILL SO DRAW HER, SHES ADORABLE.
> 
> once you get it, if you LIKE it, can i have zucker? c:



Do you have any examples?


----------



## lambenthyme

hopefully if the person i'm trading with replies quickly, i can come pick him up before 3pm EDT, but i'll definitely have room by the end of tomorrow!


----------



## Mango

lemme get my gallery. itll taKE a minnute l;p

i drew myprofile picture, so thats one ref ;P

- - - Post Merge - - -

https://colorslive.com/author?id=165932


----------



## gnoixaim

lambenthyme said:


> hopefully if the person i'm trading with replies quickly, i can come pick him up before 3pm EDT, but i'll definitely have room by the end of tomorrow!



Ok, that's fine. I should be home from work at that time : ) Just PM me when you're ready!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mango said:


> lemme get my gallery. itll taKE a minnute l;p
> 
> i drew myprofile picture, so thats one ref ;P
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> https://colorslive.com/author?id=165932



I'm going to have to say no thank you. It's just not my taste, sorry! ;*(


----------



## lambenthyme

gnoixaim said:


> Ok, that's fine. I should be home from work at that time : ) Just PM me when you're ready!



thank youuu! T__T


----------



## Mango

gnoixaim said:


> I'm going to have to say no thank you. It's just not my taste, sorry! ;*(



its fine


----------



## mayordex

Hi! Just wanted to let you know I've gotten Agnes, so now I'm looking for either Yuka or Melba now. c:


----------



## gnoixaim

mayordex said:


> Hi! Just wanted to let you know I've gotten Agnes, so now I'm looking for either Yuka or Melba now. c:



Thanks for letting me know : )

---

*ALSO, I UPDATED FRONT PAGE. LOOKING FOR ADDITIONAL ART FOR A FRIEND <3*


----------



## M O L K O

/Ugly sobbing bump


----------



## gnoixaim

APPLE IS MOVING <3
OFFER ART / TBT OR I DON'T CARE, I WILL EVEN GIVE HER AWAY FOR FREE.


----------



## M O L K O

she a cutie someone should take this bb

- - - Post Merge - - -

mom asked if she can have filbert /sobs/


----------



## gnoixaim

Zoraluv said:


> she a cutie someone should take this bb
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> mom asked if she can have filbert /sobs/


ANYTHING FOR HER. OK <3


----------



## mwgiii

gnoixaim said:


> APPLE IS MOVING <3
> OFFER ART / TBT OR I DON'T CARE, I WILL EVEN GIVE HER AWAY FOR FREE.



I want Apple for my daughter. I don't do art and don't have much as far as TBT right now. Anything else for her?


----------



## gnoixaim

mwgiii said:


> I want Apple for my daughter. I don't do art and don't have much as far as TBT right now. Anything else for her?



You can have her for free <3<3<3 Please add my FC and I'll open gates to Gliss


----------



## M O L K O

gnoixaim said:


> ANYTHING FOR HER. OK <3



Now I know where I get my impaitence from
/has a spot open for more than 3 seconds, gives up on pinky and just wants adorb villagers/
-sigh-


----------



## mwgiii

You are AWESOME!

I'm OMW.


----------



## gnoixaim

*Merengue is moving from my main MAIN town ;*(*
Not sure what happened, since I was just changing my DS clock vs. the in-game clock. & no matter what date I change it too, she's still in boxes. LOL - ANYWAYS, please offer art or TBT bells for her <3


----------



## K.K. Tori

ASFSFHD, I dun have TBT bells. /sobs
Are you willing to accept in-game bells for her?
And what kinds of art examples do you prefer? I don't want to spam the forum, so.. XD;;;


----------



## gnoixaim

Jaws said:


> ASFSFHD, I dun have TBT bells. /sobs
> Are you willing to accept in-game bells for her?
> And what kinds of art examples do you prefer? I don't want to spam the forum, so.. XD;;;



Sorry, I don't need in-game bells  
And.... I guess any art examples? Mayor/OC art you've drawn/etc. 

-----





LILY IS MOVING AS WELL <3


----------



## K.K. Tori

Ah, thanks for letting me know!
Hmm...
My dA is here, but here are a few of my most recent mayor sketches:


----------



## TheTod

im not the biggest fan of drawing AC chars but if u want to check out some of my art, this is my deviantart profile:

http://theoriginaltod.deviantart.com/

- - - Post Merge - - -

btw im looking for phoebe


----------



## gnoixaim

Jaws said:


> Ah, thanks for letting me know!
> Hmm...
> My dA is here, but here are a few of my most recent mayor sketches ~



AWE CRAP, ADORABLE AS HECK. Would you be able to draw the mayor request on the front page + Tutu in color?

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheTod said:


> im not the biggest fan of drawing AC chars but if u want to check out some of my art, this is my deviantart profile:
> 
> http://theoriginaltod.deviantart.com/
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> btw im looking for phoebe



If you're available when she's moving, I can notify you and give her to you for free : ) I don't think your art style would fit my OC ;/


----------



## K.K. Tori

Yeah, definitely! (She's so cute, omg *u* )


----------



## gnoixaim

Jaws said:


> Yeah, definitely! (She's so cute, omg *u* )



Whoot, my friend's Mom is going to be so happy <33 Ok, please add me and I'll open the gates to Vidia.


----------



## K.K. Tori

Just one sec~


----------



## gnoixaim

Jaws said:


> Just one sec~



Ok, just let me know  

LILY IS STILL AVAILABLE!!!


----------



## K.K. Tori

Sorry, I'm still here. Just forgot that Fortuna's a new town so I had to get the photo first. >_x

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ready when you are! C:


----------



## gnoixaim

Jaws said:


> Sorry, I'm still here. Just forgot that Fortuna's a new town so I had to get the photo first. >_x
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Ready when you are! C:



Opening gates, town is Vidia : )


----------



## gnoixaim

Wolfgang and Kyle moved in <3
THANK YOU TO THE INDIVIDUALS WHO ADOPTED THE UN-LOVED.

- - - Post Merge - - -






WOLFGANG IS MOVING! <3 Please offer art or tbt bells ~~


----------



## Libearty

Nevermind! I just got him somewhere else, totally randomly pffft ;w;

Good luck! I hope someone nabs him!


----------



## Darumy

Oh neat. If you ever land Bianca in your town, would you be willing to take my art as payment?




Spoiler: acnl related examples




















(warning though my art style consistency is really whack haha)


----------



## gnoixaim

Darumy said:


> Oh neat. If you ever land Bianca in your town, would you be willing to take my art as payment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: acnl related examples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (warning though my art style consistency is really whack haha)


Cute stuff! I'll totallly watch out for Bianca <3

---- 
Bump for Wolfgang !


----------



## amarillo

I love this! Art is easier and more fun than bells imho
http://herringbones.tumblr.com 
Most if my stuff is semi-realism but I prefer my cuter styles or whatever you want (there's a bunch on my tumblr)

I'm currently looking for the villagers in my signature! A friend if mine is holding Kyle for me (but still on the table since you do have him) ~Rooney or Drago would be fantastic! (Lucky unexpected but equally fantastic)


----------



## gnoixaim

amarillo said:


> I love this! Art is easier and more fun than bells imho
> http://herringbones.tumblr.com
> Most if my stuff is semi-realism but I prefer my cuter styles or whatever you want (there's a bunch on my tumblr)
> 
> I'm currently looking for the villagers in my signature! A friend if mine is holding Kyle for me (but still on the table since you do have him) ~Rooney or Drago would be fantastic! (Lucky unexpected but equally fantastic)


Oh wowowow. I love your stuff! And that style meme you drew up < 3333 

I'll def. find Lucky for you!  (And the others)


----------



## gnoixaim

RUDY IS MOVING<3 ART/TBT/OR HE IS FREE. I DON'T CARE.
VOIDED ;*(


----------



## Melgogs

Wait, did Wolfgang get voided??? He can't get voided he's a cutie D:


----------



## gnoixaim

Haha, no he didn't.  Someone claimed him via PM. I'm just waiting on them, Rudy is in a different town : )


----------



## Melgogs

Yay! I just get nostalgic on him cus he used to be in my town back in the gc AC. BACK TO LURKING.


----------



## gnoixaim

FANG IS MOVING ! <3 (art or tbt bells plz)
ADOPTED!


----------



## krielle

I'll draw a bust of your OC for Naomi? ;v; Please don't auto void her!


----------



## gnoixaim

mayorkiyo said:


> I'll draw a bust of your OC for Naomi? ;v; Please don't auto void her!



Awe, ok <3 I'll let you know when she's moving!!


----------



## sunkyung

I'm very interested in Fang! I'm drawing a bit right now. Unfortunately, I don't have my tablet with me and I know you prefer digital art but I'll post it anyway when I'm done. If I don't get Fang, it's not a big deal. Think of it as a gift.


----------



## gnoixaim

sunkyung said:


> I'm very interested in Fang! I'm drawing a bit right now. Unfortunately, I don't have my tablet with me and I know you prefer digital art but I'll post it anyway when I'm done. If I don't get Fang, it's not a big deal. Think of it as a gift.



It's okay, you can come over and take him now ! I want to continue cycling, so the faster he's out - the better <3


----------



## sunkyung

gnoixaim said:


> It's okay, you can come over and take him now ! I want to continue cycling, so the faster he's out - the better <3



Wow! Thank you so much.  I'll still be drawing your OC for you! I'll post here when I'm finished with it. I can come pick him up now though^^


----------



## gnoixaim

sunkyung said:


> Wow! Thank you so much.  I'll still be drawing your OC for you! I'll post here when I'm finished with it. I can come pick him up now though^^



I'm opening the to Etherion now : )


----------



## M O L K O

penelope got tfo so now she can have filbert to omg someone stop my mother

also I emptied my inbox


----------



## amarillo

gnoixaim said:


> Oh wowowow. I love your stuff! And that style meme you drew up < 3333
> 
> I'll def. find Lucky for you!  (And the others)



Thank you!!  I'm always glad to hear that people enjoy my work!
Dude, I'll draw for you literally anything you want if you can find my dreamies for me <3


----------



## sunkyung

Did a bust drawing of your OC and colored really quickly with copic markers! Thank you for Fang. 



Spoiler


----------



## K.K. Tori

Oh gosh, I'm interested in Kyle and Agnes as well. /started a new town recently oTL
I'll make sure to get your art done soon and hopefully I'll be able to offer art again for one (or both) of those two!


----------



## gnoixaim

Jaws said:


> Oh gosh, I'm interested in Kyle and Agnes as well. /started a new town recently oTL
> I'll make sure to get your art done soon and hopefully I'll be able to offer art again for one (or both) of those two!



Hihi, Kyle is moving now <3 Let me know if you want to pick him up now ~

- - - Post Merge - - -



sunkyung said:


> Did a bust drawing of your OC and colored really quickly with copic markers! Thank you for Fang.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 64952


THIS IS LOVELY, THANK YOU <3


----------



## K.K. Tori

omg, that would be AMAZING. *_*
I'd love to pick him up now if possible!


----------



## gnoixaim

Jaws said:


> omg, that would be AMAZING. *_*
> I'd love to pick him up now if possible!



Haha, ok. I'll open gates up shortly <3


----------



## K.K. Tori

Ah, I forgot, could you add my other FC? It's 1049-0520-0221


----------



## gnoixaim

Jaws said:


> Ah, I forgot, could you add my other FC? It's 1049-0520-0221



Adding and opening gates <3


----------



## K.K. Tori

I'm so sorry, just another 5 minutes. Trying to get this villager to move their house to a better spot. I accidentally TT'd too far and now someone randomly moved in. x_X


----------



## gnoixaim

Jaws said:


> I'm so sorry, just another 5 minutes. Trying to get this villager to move their house to a better spot. I accidentally TT'd too far and now someone randomly moved in. x_X



Sure thing, I'll leave the gates open to Gliss and you can just run on in. I have to take my dog out really quickly


----------



## TheTod

gnoixaim said:


> AWE CRAP, ADORABLE AS HECK. Would you be able to draw the mayor request on the front page + Tutu in color?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> If you're available when she's moving, I can notify you and give her to you for free : ) I don't think your art style would fit my OC ;/


I'm still working on my drawing technique for AC:NL but as long as i get phoebe im very happy!


----------



## gnoixaim

Bumping ;D


----------



## Afypnisi

I would love to draw your OC in order to get Fauna!


----------



## gnoixaim

Afypnisi said:


> I would love to draw your OC in order to get Fauna!



Do you have any art examples? : )


----------



## Afypnisi

Yep 
http://i.imgur.com/FChWmfS.png
That's my lastest work.


----------



## gnoixaim

Afypnisi said:


> Yep
> http://i.imgur.com/FChWmfS.png
> That's my lastest work.



Oooohh, ok. I'd love a WIP before you come adopt her! (and I'll let you know when she's in boxes)


----------



## Afypnisi

Ok! This is the sketch haha I'm still working on it. 
http://i.imgur.com/oOgP3kA.png


----------



## gnoixaim

Afypnisi said:


> Ok! This is the sketch haha I'm still working on it.
> http://i.imgur.com/oOgP3kA.png



Oh gosh, I love you. LOL. I'll let you know asap when she's ready<3333


----------



## Afypnisi

Anyway I will need some time to finish it so don't panic haha but I'm almost finishing the sketch. I will try to work a lot on it


----------



## gnoixaim

Another Fauna moved in!!





COOKIE IS MOVING! TBT OFFERS OR ART.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

What art do you want for Cookie?


----------



## gnoixaim

The Hidden Owl said:


> What art do you want for Cookie?



Art of my OC or the mayor at the front page  If it's not my style, I'd like TBT bells - but I'm willing to give her away for free, so I can continue with cycling ~


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Well, idk if you would like my style (link: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...lager-art-for-you!-Will-trade!-3-5-slots-open!) but I just need a peppy so I'm probably not going to offer TBT since she is not a dreamie  Sorry


----------



## gnoixaim

The Hidden Owl said:


> Well, idk if you would like my style (link: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...lager-art-for-you!-Will-trade!-3-5-slots-open!) but I just need a peppy so I'm probably not going to offer TBT since she is not a dreamie  Sorry



Lol, it's okay  You can come adopt her for free (I hate voiding villagers)~~~ I'll add you now!


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Oh, ty!


----------



## gnoixaim

The Hidden Owl said:


> Oh, ty!



Gates to Gliss are open!


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Ok ready!


----------



## gnoixaim

The Hidden Owl said:


> Ok ready!



Gates are open again ~


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Thank you so much!


----------



## Afypnisi

I'm ready to get Fauna so just tell me when you can open your gates!


----------



## gnoixaim

Afypnisi said:


> I'm ready to get Fauna so just tell me when you can open your gates!


AhhHh, I replied to your PM - but in case you see this first....my gates are open <3


----------



## Afypnisi

Sorry I was drawing and everything but now I can go to your town so tell me if you want me to go


----------



## hrodric1

Hi! I'd like to draw your OC in order to get Fauna too~
There are some examples:
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ayor-for-Fauna-Marina-Merengue-Skye-or-Julian!


----------



## gnoixaim

hrodric1 said:


> Hi! I'd like to draw your OC in order to get Fauna too~
> There are some examples:
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ayor-for-Fauna-Marina-Merengue-Skye-or-Julian!



AWe, adorableee. Do you only do headshots?


----------



## hrodric1

gnoixaim said:


> AWe, adorableee. Do you only do headshots?



Unfortunately yes, sorry I am just no good drawing bodies, but I can try if you give me a chance xP


----------



## gnoixaim

hrodric1 said:


> Unfortunately yes, sorry I am just no good drawing bodies, but I can try if you give me a chance xP



Hahaha, no worries!!! Do whatever you're comfortable with <3 I'll reserve Fauna for you ;D


----------



## hrodric1

gnoixaim said:


> Hahaha, no worries!!! Do whatever you're comfortable with <3 I'll reserve Fauna for you ;D



Thank you so much


----------



## dragonair

I'm not nearly at the level where I feel comfortable enough to draw for people yet, but I love your OC! She reminds me of Athena Cykes from Ace Attorney a little bit tbh. I hope you get a lot of great art for her and I hope people are able to get their dreamies!


----------



## Darumy

waw that was really fast. Thank you so much again for Bianca. I'll try to finish your art by tomorrow night!


----------



## gnoixaim

dragonair said:


> I'm not nearly at the level where I feel comfortable enough to draw for people yet, but I love your OC! She reminds me of Athena Cykes from Ace Attorney a little bit tbh. I hope you get a lot of great art for her and I hope people are able to get their dreamies!


Awe, thank you so much! I'm sure your art is amazing, I can't wait for you to upload it! <3



Darumy said:


> waw that was really fast. Thank you so much again for Bianca. I'll try to finish your art by tomorrow night!


I actually had 2 Bianca's and they both asked to move today ;P And thank you!!! Take your time with it, there's seriously no rush~


----------



## Mayor Fae

Oh my goodness, could I have Monique? She's my dream villager.


----------



## charlielemur

I'm interested in finding Keaton and Apollo, especially Keaton though

here are some examples of my art


----------



## gnoixaim

Mayor Fae said:


> Oh my goodness, could I have Monique? She's my dream villager.


Are you offering art for her? I can certainly announce her/notify you when she moves and if you're online you're more than welcome to have her. I just don't want to have to hold onto her for too long, while I can continue cycling since others are offering me art 



charlielemur said:


> I'm interested in finding Keaton and Apollo, especially Keaton though
> 
> here are some examples of my art
> 
> View attachment 65493View attachment 65494


Ooh, interesting. Ok, I'll keep a look out for those two and let you know ~ : ))


----------



## charlielemur

feel free to PM me if you do find him ^^ what kind of art were you looking to get in return? I would be able to offer either a few doodles or a shaded sketch, which look like this


----------



## gnoixaim

charlielemur said:


> feel free to PM me if you do find him ^^ what kind of art were you looking to get in return? I would be able to offer either a few doodles or a shaded sketch, which look like this
> 
> View attachment 65497View attachment 65498View attachment 65499



I'd love a shaded sketch <3 I'll try my best to find them both for you!


----------



## gnoixaim

Morning bump ! : )


----------



## Afypnisi

Omg I love Julian but I'm still working on your drawing for Fauna ;mmm;

oKAy finally I have finished the drawing. I will pm it to you


----------



## gnoixaim

OMG, LOVELY NEW ART FROM Alypnisi AND hrodric1. They're so amazing <3


Spoiler


----------



## Afypnisi

I will start the chibi of Sieryn tomorrow  I'll be lurking on this thread since I want all the dreamies of my signature but Chief, Fauna and now Julian (If I can get him from you)!


----------



## gnoixaim

Afypnisi said:


> I will start the chibi of Sieryn tomorrow  I'll be lurking on this thread since I want all the dreamies of my signature but Chief, Fauna and now Julian (If I can get him from you)!



Awe, sounds lovely! I'll keep a look out for your dreamies!

----
LOPEZ IS MOVING!!! VOIDED.


----------



## jessicat_197

gnoixaim said:


> OMG, LOVELY NEW ART FROM Alypnisi AND hrodric1. They're so amazing <3
> 
> 
> Spoiler



so beautiful!!!!<333 
sorry to intrude hehe but the art you're getting is amazing! 
Good luck finding homes for all your villagers!


----------



## Afypnisi

The lineart of the chibi is done ^^ When I go get Julian I will colour it...
orz I'm just too lazy to do it right now.


----------



## Reenhard

I would love Ankha but I need to cycle out some of my animals me able to get her again


----------



## gnoixaim

Afypnisi said:


> The lineart of the chibi is done ^^ When I go get Julian I will colour it...
> orz I'm just too lazy to do it right now.


Hi, in case you didn't see my PM - Julian is now moving ! <3



Reenhard said:


> I would love Ankha but I need to cycle out some of my animals me able to get her again


You haven't cycled 16 for her yet? If you haven't, let me know when you finish - and I'll look for her for you <3 Ankha has been in each of my starting town's so far, lol. She's easy to get : )


----------



## TheTod

I've been wanting to show more people my deviantart and this would be a possibility.

I'm far from good when it comes to digital art and i'm terrible at drawing humans but if you like my style I'll work on it more if not.... I'll still work on it

http://theoriginaltod.deviantart.com/


----------



## gnoixaim

TheTod said:


> I've been wanting to show more people my deviantart and this would be a possibility.
> 
> I'm far from good when it comes to digital art and i'm terrible at drawing humans but if you like my style I'll work on it more if not.... I'll still work on it
> 
> http://theoriginaltod.deviantart.com/



Awe, it's certainly not my style - but KEEP ON WORKING ON IT <3333 If you want, you can certainly try to draw my OC in an animal/fox sort of form. Since animals seem to be your thing 

---

TOM IS MOVING!!! bye tom.


----------



## gnoixaim

Bumpin' before bed <3


----------



## Kaboombo

Please don't void Margie!!! She's my dreamie!


----------



## Afypnisi

The chibi is done  I will pm it to you.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

Omg your cyling for art thread is a total success!! <3

Congrats Mia! ^^


----------



## Hipster

Hi  right now i'm practicing lineart on my laptop and it looks like.. 





I just did a simple pose right there ^ I can also do a different eye style!(I was experiencing when drawing that)
now I'm trying to adapt to this style on my laptop ! I'm curious if you like my artstyle because i'm looking for Rosie >.<


----------



## gnoixaim

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Omg your cyling for art thread is a total success!! <3
> 
> Congrats Mia! ^^


Thanks Drew <3


Hipster said:


> Hi  right now i'm practicing lineart on my laptop and it looks like..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just did a simple pose right there ^ I can also do a different eye style!(I was experiencing when drawing that)
> now I'm trying to adapt to this style on my laptop ! I'm curious if you like my artstyle because i'm looking for Rosie >.<



What's your other eye style?  Anyways, you can experiment all you want <3 I'll reserve Rosie for you!


----------



## Hipster

gnoixaim said:


> Thanks Drew <3
> 
> 
> What's your other eye style?  Anyways, you can experiment all you want <3 I'll reserve Rosie for you!





Spoiler











like this, I can also change the pupils into heart shaped  c:


----------



## gnoixaim

Hipster said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like this, I can also change the pupils into heart shaped  c:



Awe,cute. Do whichever you'd prefer <3333


----------



## M O L K O

This is zora's mom, I'm going to lurk on this thread if its ok. I'm really liking bluebear. When she is in boxes can you please let me know? Thanks again for all your help if there is anything you need let me know.


----------



## gnoixaim

Zoraluv said:


> This is zora's mom, I'm going to lurk on this thread if its ok. I'm really liking bluebear. When she is in boxes can you please let me know? Thanks again for all your help if there is anything you need let me know.



Hahahaha, ok. Do you still want Wendy/Vesta?


----------



## Afypnisi

Thank you very much for Julian <3 
I will be lurking on this thread for Skye, Diana, Bam, Felicity, Fang, Beau and Lily


----------



## Hipster

gnoixaim said:


> Awe,cute. Do whichever you'd prefer <3333



I'll start on the drawing tonight c:

i'll also need to make space for my town hehe


----------



## M O L K O

Moreso Wendy, I'm just waiting for Bunnie to ask to move again...she does it a lot. Let me know when BlueBear is ready, I have room now for her. Thank you bunches..


----------



## gnoixaim

Hipster said:


> I'll start on the drawing tonight c:
> 
> i'll also need to make space for my town hehe


Haha, take your time! I'm actually not cycling the town Rosie is in right now, I'm waiting on someone to pick up Rooney from there!



Zoraluv said:


> Moreso Wendy, I'm just waiting for Bunnie to ask to move again...she does it a lot. Let me know when BlueBear is ready, I have room now for her. Thank you bunches..



Ok, I'll find Wendy for you <3

----

YUKA IS MOVING!  VOIDED.
(i don't know if people like her, but she's cute)


----------



## Reenhard

gnoixaim said:


> Hi, in case you didn't see my PM - Julian is now moving ! <3
> 
> 
> You haven't cycled 16 for her yet? If you haven't, let me know when you finish - and I'll look for her for you <3 Ankha has been in each of my starting town's so far, lol. She's easy to get : )




Thanks honey! I will be back when I know :3


----------



## M O L K O

Hey my mom is impatient as always and got annalise from reddit. but she still wants wendy 




















































I wanted wendy first tho


----------



## gnoixaim

Lmao, i'll find 2 wendy's then ;P

-----

Willow is moving <


----------



## M O L K O

I'm an ass, I showed her willow and she started crying. pls slap me I feel horrible now kbye

someone take williow pls


----------



## gnoixaim

Zoraluv said:


> I'm an ass, I showed her willow and she started crying. pls slap me I feel horrible now kbye
> 
> someone take williow pls



YOU *******, HAHAHA.

Voiding Miss Willow ;*((((((


----------



## gnoixaim

*Bumping this ~I have a lot of autovoids in one of my current towns, so please let me know which villagers you want in return for your art! <3*


----------



## gnoixaim

Bump before bed ~


----------



## krielle

chibi of your OC

I wasn't sure if you were still interested but I've finished it.
I'm still on the lookout for Punchy, Apollo, Naomi, Tabby and Kyle so either one of those are fine.


----------



## gnoixaim

mayorkiyo said:


> chibi of your OC
> 
> I wasn't sure if you were still interested but I've finished it.
> I'm still on the lookout for Punchy, Apollo, Naomi, Tabby and Kyle so either one of those are fine.


Awe thank you! Did you get my pm reply?? But I'll watch out for your villagers!

& lam I see you lurking. My gates are open!


----------



## regigiygas

my tumblr art tag


could you keep an eye out for Chief? ; v;

(GOMEN I FORGOT THE LINK)


----------



## krielle

gnoixaim said:


> Awe thank you! Did you get my pm reply?? But I'll watch out for your villagers!
> 
> & lam I see you lurking. My gates are open!


No I didn't since to get it D:
and thanks I hope you like it! I may do another piece (regular) since I like your OC a bunch!


----------



## gnoixaim

regigiygas said:


> my tumblr art tag
> 
> 
> could you keep an eye out for Chief? ; v;
> 
> (GOMEN I FORGOT THE LINK)


Omg, FIVE NIGHTS AT FREDDIES!!! But yes, I'll watch out for him for you <#3333



mayorkiyo said:


> No I didn't since to get it D:
> and thanks I hope you like it! I may do another piece (regular) since I like your OC a bunch!



Awe, ok. I wrote back that I'll keep a look out for your dreamies! Please list them again, so I can update the OP ^^


----------



## FallinDevast

PLS Don't autovoid Patty! I'll gladly grab her <3


----------



## gnoixaim

FallinDevast said:


> PLS Don't autovoid Patty! I'll gladly grab her <3



I'll surely announce her when she leaves <3 If you happen to be online, I"ll PM you!


----------



## FallinDevast

Sure thanks! I hopefully so


----------



## gnoixaim

Bumping ~ Keaton moved in.
Trying to get all the autovoids out.


----------



## gnoixaim

Genji and Muffy are now in town


----------



## M O L K O

bUMP


----------



## regigiygas

FNAF IS THE BEST
But thank you!
I should let you know though that I've posted (on here, tumblr, and ACC) about looking for Chief

If i find him elsewhere, I'll tell you. But thank you <3
If you find him before me, i'll cancel all other ad/trade things :3

Is that OK?


----------



## jessicat_197

MUFFY<33333333

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm not a good artist though :c May I try?



Spoiler












- - - Post Merge - - -

found her on jvgs<3


----------



## gnoixaim

Zoraluv said:


> bUMP


thanks for the bump bby <3



regigiygas said:


> FNAF IS THE BEST
> But thank you!
> I should let you know though that I've posted (on here, tumblr, and ACC) about looking for Chief
> 
> If i find him elsewhere, I'll tell you. But thank you <3
> If you find him before me, i'll cancel all other ad/trade things :3
> 
> Is that OK?



That's totally fine!!! I'm just happy when people are able to get their dreamies ^^


----------



## krielle

Looking out for:
Punchy, Apollo, Naomi, Tabby or Kyle ^^


----------



## M O L K O

mayorkiyo said:


> Looking out for:
> Punchy, Apollo, *Naomi*, Tabby or Kyle ^^



YES Naomi 4 teir 1


----------



## gnoixaim

The adorable Bob is moving! Please offer art or tbt bells <33
voided ;*( I'M LEAVING THE GIF BECAUSE HE'S ADORABLE.


----------



## gnoixaim

Muffy is moving <333 Voided


----------



## DeadJo

If no one will take Muffy soon, can I take her? I will offer some bells. The thing is that I won't be able to take her right now. It's close to midnight right now, but I can take her in the afternoon.


----------



## gnoixaim

DeadJo said:


> If no one will take Muffy soon, can I take her? I will offer some bells. The thing is that I won't be able to take her right now. It's close to midnight right now, but I can take her in the afternoon.



Do you think you could take her right now? It's almost midnight over here as well, so I'd like to get her out asap.


----------



## regigiygas

gnoixaim said:


> That's totally fine!!! I'm just happy when people are able to get their dreamies ^^



awesome! the you so much :'D


----------



## gnoixaim

Bumping thread + Muffy is moving. I won't be home for another 5 hours, so if you want her - you still have time ;D


----------



## gnoixaim

Cutie Molly and Tom moved in ~




<i'm only adding molly's pic because she's more adorable>


----------



## M O L K O

BUMP <333

Best thread eva uvu


----------



## gnoixaim

tOM IS MOVING <3


----------



## Noodles_

hihi!
If you don't get any art offers or other TBT offers for Molly, I would like to offer 250 TBT for her.


----------



## gnoixaim

Noodles_ said:


> hihi!
> If you don't get any art offers or other TBT offers for Molly, I would like to offer 250 TBT for her.



Alrighty  I'll note that down! <3


----------



## M O L K O

Bump~


----------



## Swiftstream

o 3 o
I don't know if my art is good enough; But if you ever come across Diana, Ankha, or Francine I'd be glad to draw for you!


----------



## gnoixaim

Genji is movinggggg. tbt offers/art/he will be free if you're super poor. idc. LOL
bye genji


----------



## gnoixaim

Lobo is moving <33 tbt bells/art/OBO. bye


----------



## DeadJo

Is Muffy still available by any chance?

Edit: Nevermind, I just checked the list and Muffy's not there.


----------



## Afypnisi

Oh btw I'm no longer looking for Bam!


----------



## Noodles_

If Lobo doesn't find a home tonight, I wouldn't mind taking him into my cycle town.


----------



## gnoixaim

Bumping, Lily is moving. Waiting for pickup ~


----------



## piichinu

I'm interested in Rosie, do you prefer drawings or pixel art? o:

I can post examples tomorrow after school ;V;


----------



## gnoixaim

Bunnee said:


> I'm interested in Rosie, do you prefer drawings or pixel art? o:
> 
> I can post examples tomorrow after school ;V;



Hi  It depends on what the pixel art looks like or what your'e willing to do ~


----------



## mayordex

Just wanted to let you know I got all my villagers. c:


----------



## gnoixaim

BRUCE IS MOVING<3


----------



## M O L K O

damn u gnoixaim I wanted to bump this thread I even had the gif ready ;pppP


----------



## gnoixaim

bye bruce, hello deidre <3


----------



## Hipster

finished<3


----------



## gnoixaim

the adorable Pekoe is moving!! <3


----------



## gnoixaim

drago is movinggg.


----------



## piichinu

drawing http://i.imgur.com/6NRXbvS.png
pixel http://i.imgur.com/PYqoQRg.gif / http://i.imgur.com/coJy8a3.png


----------



## gnoixaim

Bunnee said:


> drawing http://i.imgur.com/6NRXbvS.png
> pixel http://i.imgur.com/PYqoQRg.gif / http://i.imgur.com/coJy8a3.png



Awe, your drawing!!! I'll reserve Rosie for you~ She should be moving soon, I'll PM you!


----------



## gnoixaim

Afternoon bump!
Waiting to hear from Cuddles about Bonbon and Zucker, since they're both moving.


----------



## DaCoSim

MIA MIA MIA!!!!!! Come on chat!!!


----------



## gnoixaim

DaCoSim said:


> MIA MIA MIA!!!!!! Come on chat!!!



I'm at work and chatzy is blocked ;*(((( I'm on Pengu's stream though !


----------



## DaCoSim

Noone goes to chat anymore. SUPER SADFACE!!!!!!! I don't have  Pengu's. BTW, please don't autovoid! I'm quickly cycling in main using all 10 spots. I'll take any autos when were both on!


----------



## gnoixaim

DaCoSim said:


> Noone goes to chat anymore. SUPER SADFACE!!!!!!! I don't have  Pengu's. BTW, please don't autovoid! I'm quickly cycling in main using all 10 spots. I'll take any autos when were both on!



Go to her tbt shop, she has a link to her stream : )))


----------



## piichinu

Okay, I'll start drawing your drawing ;V;

(I don't do sketches first so yeah ;^; )


----------



## gnoixaim

Zucker is moving! Please be able to pick him up in an hour ~
tbt bell offers/art plz (but if you have none of that, please state you want him. i might give him away for free)


----------



## LunaLight

Awh I want Zucker :c Too bad I can't draw. -.-


----------



## gnoixaim

Kalel Kitten said:


> Awh I want Zucker :c Too bad I can't draw. -.-



I can sell him to you for tbt bells


----------



## LunaLight

I barely have any and I'm trying to save up ;_;

Agh, oh well. Maybe next time.


----------



## gnoixaim

Kalel Kitten said:


> I barely have any and I'm trying to save up ;_;
> 
> Agh, oh well. Maybe next time.



Are you available to take him now? You can have him for free ~


----------



## LunaLight

Aww thank you so much <3 Yes I'm available! c:


----------



## gnoixaim

Kalel Kitten said:


> Aww thank you so much <3 Yes I'm available! c:



Please add me and I'll open my gates!


----------



## gnoixaim

Gala is moving! <3


----------



## gnoixaim

Deirdre is moving!!


----------



## Cilantro

If my style catches your eye, I'd love to draw one of those characters in exchange for Julian


----------



## gnoixaim

Cilantro said:


> If my style catches your eye, I'd love to draw one of those characters in exchange for Julian



Awe, looks lovely ! I'll look out for Julian for you <3


----------



## M O L K O




----------



## gnoixaim

CHIEF IS MOVING!! ART OR TBT BELL OFFERS<3


----------



## M O L K O

Some one take chief, he is cute


----------



## gnoixaim

rip chief ;*(

i won't void him until tomorrow, i love this wolf too much!


----------



## Meliara

I REALLY wish I was an artist right about now.


----------



## gnoixaim

3Dewdrops said:


> I REALLY wish I was an artist right about now.



I take tbt bell offers as well <3


----------



## gnoixaim

Morning bump for Chief.


----------



## lambenthyme

no longer looking for fang!  and drawing might take a little longer to finish this time because school started recently.. T__T


----------



## Wholockian

Awh chief....
If only I could draw XD


----------



## gnoixaim

LAST CALL FOR CHIEF, HE'S FREEEEE.

- - - Post Merge - - -



lambenthyme said:


> no longer looking for fang!  and drawing might take a little longer to finish this time because school started recently.. T__T



Yay! Congrats! And no worries, school first!


----------



## ofjetsi

I would be up for drawing for Chief! o: I have to get a villager to move out first though? It shouldn't take me long.


----------



## gnoixaim

ofjetsi said:


> I would be up for drawing for Chief! o: I have to get a villager to move out first though? It shouldn't take me long.



Send me a PM when you're ready!


----------



## Wholockian

Saw he was free, then someone said he would draw him XP
As long as they look after him though, I'll be happy :3

If it falls through (and no one else would draw) could I have him?


----------



## gnoixaim

Wholockian said:


> Saw he was free, then someone said he would draw him XP
> As long as they look after him though, I'll be happy :3
> 
> If it falls through (and no one else would draw) could I have him?



Sorry, I think I have that stated in the OP. Art > tbt bell offers > free. I'll PM you and hold onto him for you if the other member can't get someone out.


----------



## Wholockian

gnoixaim said:


> Sorry, I think I have that stated in the OP. Art > tbt bell offers > free. I'll PM you and hold onto him for you if the other member can't get someone out.


Ik that art is worth more, and thank you


----------



## ofjetsi

I'm working on it!! My villagers are being pesky >:T


----------



## gnoixaim

KATT IS MOVING!!! <3


----------



## gnoixaim

Night bump.


----------



## M O L K O

sorry I haven't been lurking/bumping been dying/sick lately lmao​


----------



## gnoixaim

ANKHA IS MOVING, TBT BELL OFFERS/ART.


----------



## gnoixaim

one last bump for ankha and drago before they're voided ;*(


----------



## Reenhard

Aw daym, I would take Ankha but I do not think I cycled enough ;^;


----------



## gnoixaim

Reenhard said:


> Aw daym, I would take Ankha but I do not think I cycled enough ;^;



Do you want to give it a try and come talk to her?


----------



## Reenhard

gnoixaim said:


> Do you want to give it a try and come talk to her?



I must sadly void someone real quick but Im not sure if you want to wait, you can feel free to do that. I dont want you to wait unless you want to.


----------



## gnoixaim

Reenhard said:


> I must sadly void someone real quick but Im not sure if you want to wait, you can feel free to do that. I dont want you to wait unless you want to.



That's fine, I'm cycling the other town for now.


----------



## Reenhard

gnoixaim said:


> That's fine, I'm cycling the other town for now.



Alright, give me max 20 minutes then


----------



## gnoixaim

Reenhard said:


> Alright, give me max 20 minutes then



I'm heading to the store really quick, will be back in 30 minutes ~


----------



## Reenhard

gnoixaim said:


> I'm heading to the store really quick, will be back in 30 minutes ~



alright, these animals are more stopborn than expecting so some extra time would help. Thanks!


----------



## gnoixaim

Reenhard said:


> alright, these animals are more stopborn than expecting so some extra time would help. Thanks!



Haha, just let me know ~


----------



## Reenhard

gnoixaim said:


> Haha, just let me know ~



I really hope you dont mind to wait, I promise to give something small for thanking for waiting for me


----------



## gnoixaim

Reenhard said:


> I really hope you dont mind to wait, I promise to give something small for thanking for waiting for me


It's not a problem!


---

*Beau, Lolly, and Marshal have moved in ;DDD <3*

- - - Post Merge - - -






Beau is now moving ~~~~~ please offer tbt bells or art (plz post references~)


----------



## Reenhard

I finally got one to move out! phew! tell me when your ready!


----------



## gnoixaim

Reenhard said:


> I finally got one to move out! phew! tell me when your ready!



I'll add you now : )


----------



## Cilantro

-Sets up camp on this thread- Julian, I don't know where you are, but I will find you and I will take you home.


----------



## Reenhard

Added you too c:


----------



## gnoixaim

Cilantro said:


> -Sets up camp on this thread- Julian, I don't know where you are, but I will find you and I will take you home.



My friend has Julian and offered to let you have him on my behalf <3 She'll let me know when he moves ~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reenhard said:


> Added you too c:



Gates to Gliss are open!


----------



## Reenhard

Team rocket appeard in your town, they want my ankha to give to the boss!


----------



## gnoixaim

Reenhard said:


> Team rocket appeard in your town, they want my ankha to give to the boss!



Omfg, I know ;*(((((((( I re-opened.


----------



## Cilantro

gnoixaim said:


> My friend has Julian and offered to let you have him on my behalf <3 She'll let me know when he moves ~



OMG Thank you!! ;o;

I'll start the drawing as soon as I finish my homework


----------



## fuzzynumber9

I'm really in desperate need of Hans for a theme town, but this is the best gallery I have to share right now: http://xkpnkx.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## gnoixaim

fuzzynumber9 said:


> I'm really in desperate need of Hans for a theme town, but this is the best gallery I have to share right now: http://xkpnkx.deviantart.com/gallery/



omg, your ref sheets are amazing <#3 Please draw anything you want, I'll notify you when Hans is moving! <33333333


----------



## fuzzynumber9

will you know ahead or do you quick cycle? and what kind of time of day should I expect to hear from you?


----------



## gnoixaim

fuzzynumber9 said:


> will you know ahead or do you quick cycle? and what kind of time of day should I expect to hear from you?



I cycle pretty quickly, he could possibly be out by tonight. If you're not online when he's moving, I'll hold him until you're ready for pick up


----------



## fuzzynumber9

thank you so much! sketching now!


----------



## gnoixaim

Marina is moving!!! Please offer tbt/art or else she'll be free to whoever is poor and wants her <3


----------



## gnoixaim

rip marina ;*(


----------



## Mango

not marinaaaaaa


----------



## GretaOfAtlantis




----------



## gnoixaim

I still have her, I don't want to void her yet. LOL /dies


----------



## GretaOfAtlantis

I want her!


----------



## fuzzynumber9

your art is lined and based, but I really need to get to bed. Will check back tomorrow throughout the day though


----------



## GretaOfAtlantis

50tbt!  Is that ok? I'm tbt poor


----------



## gnoixaim

fuzzynumber9 said:


> your art is lined and based, but I really need to get to bed. Will check back tomorrow throughout the day though


That's totally fine, I'll let you know when he moves!! <3 Have a good night!


GretaOfAtlantis said:


> 50tbt!  Is that ok? I'm tbt poor


It doesn't matter to me (although you do have 182, lol). Please add me and I'll open my gates!


----------



## GretaOfAtlantis

Added ! ! On my way!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sent 100 tbt instead! Ty! Ty! So kind!


----------



## gnoixaim

Marshal and Lucky are in town <3

- - - Post Merge - - -





lUCKY is moving!!<3 art or tbt offers. (350 tbt) ~~


----------



## gnoixaim

Morning bump~


----------



## gnoixaim

Another bump`


----------



## M O L K O




----------



## fuzzynumber9

just checking in, and bumping


----------



## Itadakii

Hellos! I am looking for ken / roscoe / bruce!
[art things]
Sieryn is cute,btw! >u<


----------



## gnoixaim

fuzzynumber9 said:


> just checking in, and bumping


Sorry, I'm not home right now - so I'm not cycling T.T


Itadakii said:


> Hellos! I am looking for ken / roscoe / bruce!
> [art things]
> Sieryn is cute,btw! >u<



Thank you <3 I'll keep a look out for them!


----------



## Tink26

Im interested in Lolly!! Ive got no artskills on the pc though...


----------



## gnoixaim

Tink26 said:


> Im interested in Lolly!! Ive got no artskills on the pc though...



I do take tbt offers as well


----------



## fuzzynumber9

no prob, just figured I'd keep an eye out


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

Can I lurk for static please?

Ninja-assassins.deviantart.com


----------



## gnoixaim

gnoixaim said:


> lUCKY is moving!!<3 art or tbt offers. (350 tbt) ~~



One last bump or else I'm voiding him when I get home (about 30 min.)

</3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mega_Cabbage said:


> Can I lurk for static please?
> 
> Ninja-assassins.deviantart.com



Awe, sure thing <3<3


----------



## uriri

600TBT for Lucky? please


----------



## gnoixaim

uriri said:


> 600TBT for Lucky? please



Sure! I'll PM you when I get home <3<3 

(omfg, thank you for adopting him. he's so lovely)


----------



## uriri

gnoixaim said:


> Sure! I'll PM you when I get home <3<3
> 
> (omfg, thank you for adopting him. he's so lovely)



Awww.. Hopefully in an hour, yeah? I can only wait until then coz I have work tonight. I have to sleep xD


----------



## gnoixaim

APOLLO IS MOVING! <3 100 tbt / OBO.


----------



## M O L K O




----------



## M O L K O

omg I just saw this 

Please draw her in some sort of boss OR fabulous pose. <she's fab, so her mayor needs to represent that>
ily4 5eva

and bump


----------



## gnoixaim

Zoraluv said:


> omg I just saw this
> 
> Please draw her in some sort of boss OR fabulous pose. <she's fab, so her mayor needs to represent that>
> ily4 5eva
> 
> and bump



HAHAHAA, I know I'm amazing <3


----------



## gnoixaim

PAPI IS MOVING, 150 tbt / OBO.


----------



## fuzzynumber9

turning in early tonight, hope papi gets a good home!


----------



## gnoixaim

fuzzynumber9 said:


> turning in early tonight, hope papi gets a good home!



I TOTALLY JINXED MYSELF. I CYCLE SUPER FAST BUT HANS DOESN'T WANT TO MOVE ;*(


----------



## Damniel

I really want Marshall can you let me know when he's in boxes?


----------



## gnoixaim

Call me Daniel said:


> I really want Marshall can you let me know when he's in boxes?



What are you offering for him??


--

Papi has 5 minutes before the void


----------



## Damniel

If you are looking for tbt only I can offer around 300tbt and give some if bells to the offer too!


----------



## gnoixaim

Call me Daniel said:


> If you are looking for tbt only I can offer around 300tbt and give some if bells to the offer too!



I expect a little more tbt bells for Marshal ;*( But if he decides to move and you're online, you're more than welcome to offer something if no one else has ~


----------



## Damniel

I can offer 400tbt!


----------



## jessicat_197

Please don't auto void kid cat!


----------



## Damniel

I am willing to trade Marshall for my soul


----------



## gnoixaim

jessicat_197 said:


> Please don't auto void kid cat!


I'll announce him when he moves : )



Call me Daniel said:


> I am willing to trade Marshall for my soul



Oh gosh, lol. Well, like I said before - if you're online when he's moving and your offer is the highest, you can have him.


----------



## M O L K O

WAS HAZEL VOIDED

THIS IS HORRIBLE

and yeaa vesta <3


----------



## mayor-snow

if you happen to get Francine, I can offer TBT!


----------



## gnoixaim

mayor-snow said:


> if you happen to get Francine, I can offer TBT!



I hope you keep track of the thread then <3

---


*UPDATED OP WITH A NEW REQUEST & NOW TAKING TBT COLLECTIBLES AS PAYMENT FOR DREAMIES ~~*
I'm waiting on 2 Villagers to be picked up, so once they're adopted - I'll continue with cycling


----------



## Itadakii

Hellos!A update on my post on p32,i have obtained bruce,still looking for roscoe/ken but idk how long i will take to get another empty villager slot.


----------



## gnoixaim

Itadakii said:


> Hellos!A update on my post on p32,i have obtained bruce,still looking for roscoe/ken but idk how long i will take to get another empty villager slot.



Congrats <3 I'll update the OP.


----------



## M O L K O

Are you still waiting on me to pick up vesta I can kick miley cyrus out real quick I just gotta TT her into her box date


----------



## gnoixaim

Zoraluv said:


> Are you still waiting on me to pick up vesta I can kick miley cyrus out real quick I just gotta TT her into her box date



I'm at work, so you have 8 hours to kick her out ;P I can play AC at work, but I can't connect to the free wifi ;*(


----------



## M O L K O

gnoixaim said:


> I'm at work, so you have 8 hours to kick her out ;P I can play AC at work, but I can't connect to the free wifi ;*(



 lol that sucks but k imma that works


----------



## gnoixaim

Bumping ~ Vesta and Hans will be adopted tonight in the next hour <3


----------



## MayorAriella

Omgggggggggggggggggggggg you have Lolly ;-; I'll give you all my TBT bells that I have at the time she moves if you give me her! She's my biggest dreamie right now omg I love her so much. I'll go post in all the normal forums a bunch to get more TBT bells too!!


----------



## princesse

If Marshall or tia is available on friday evening or the weekend, I can offer 350 tbt or more


----------



## Damniel

Bump not looking for Marshall anymore!


----------



## fuzzynumber9

I'm finally free for Hans, whenever I'll keep checking in


----------



## Damniel

Bump!


----------



## gnoixaim

MayorAriella said:


> Omgggggggggggggggggggggg you have Lolly ;-; I'll give you all my TBT bells that I have at the time she moves if you give me her! She's my biggest dreamie right now omg I love her so much. I'll go post in all the normal forums a bunch to get more TBT bells too!!





princesse said:


> If Marshall or tia is available on friday evening or the weekend, I can offer 350 tbt or more



If Lolly/Marshal/Tia move and you are the only offers, they will of course go to you. But if there are other offers, I will choose the best one 


Call me Daniel said:


> Bump not looking for Marshall anymore!


Yay, congrats!


fuzzynumber9 said:


> I'm finally free for Hans, whenever I'll keep checking in



My gates are open ~ Town is Gliss.


----------



## gnoixaim

chrissy is moving <3 400 tbt/obo (or art) byebye


tangy is moving <3 200tbt /obo (art)


----------



## xxxmadison

I'll draw your oc for Bam if you can get him out by the 14th. c: 
http://xxxmadison.deviantart.com/ Here's my Deviantart. 
Even if you don't accept the trade I'd still draw you a freeb because your oc is so cute ^-^


----------



## eranir

Hiii, I'm interested in Bam, but I probably won't have any open spot in my village till next week if you're okay with it. 

http://s1281.photobucket.com/user/eranir/library/?sort=3&page=1

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and please keep an eye out for Bunnie and Olivia for me (someone's trying to TT out Wolfgang for me right now, so not looking for him atm).


----------



## gnoixaim

bam and tia are moving.


- - - Post Merge - - -



xxxmadison said:


> I'll draw your oc for Bam if you can get him out by the 14th. c:
> http://xxxmadison.deviantart.com/ Here's my Deviantart.
> Even if you don't accept the trade I'd still draw you a freeb because your oc is so cute ^-^


Awe, I'm going to have to say no. Sorry ;*( 

*edit - omg, you really don't have to draw her for free. I'd feel so bad T.T /diessss



eranir said:


> Hiii, I'm interested in Bam, but I probably won't have any open spot in my village till next week if you're okay with it.
> 
> http://s1281.photobucket.com/user/eranir/library/?sort=3&page=1
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh and please keep an eye out for Bunnie and Olivia for me (someone's trying to TT out Wolfgang for me right now, so not looking for him atm).



Do you know what day next week? If no one offers anything for Bam, I can certainly hold onto him for you <3


----------



## reiyoi

❀ I would love to add Tia to my town o: I can draw your oc ~ 
(also if you could look out for Zucker for me that would be AMAZING~) here's a link to my DA http://reiyoi.deviantart.com/gallery/
my style is very inconsistent ; ~ ;" I usually draw closer to the first 2 on there~  ❀


----------



## Lavi

Heya! I've been looking for marshal for a while, and I really don't feel like transferring someone 30 million bells for him, so if you like my art, it would be great if you'd let me know next time you run into him!

Here are some samples of my art. 

(As a side note, I live in a dorm at college, and my 3ds is unable to connect to my school's wifi. But I do go home occasionally over the weekend, and I can borrow my friend's wifi at her apartment with some notice ahead of time!)


----------



## xxxmadison

she's so cute though eee c: um do you want tbt or ig bells for him?


----------



## starlark

I'd like Tia but I only do traditional


----------



## a potato

I can't draw to save my life, but I could offer the pink letter for Wart Jr. if he ever moves in!


----------



## eranir

gnoixaim said:


> Do you know what day next week? If no one offers anything for Bam, I can certainly hold onto him for you <3



Well since the person I'm supposed to trade with decided to back out(can't really blame 'em since they need to go through the additional trouble of moving out another villager first since we're both stuck with 10), I'm going to be able to adopt Bam earlier than expected, like Friday or Saturday this week. 

Gimme some time to adopt out Fang, I know a lot of ppl would be upset if I voided a tier 1 xD.


----------



## M O L K O

Hey Gnoixiam is away for the day but she should be back later today or tomorrow 

and ~~free bump~~


----------



## gnoixaim

Sorry, I was at a K-pop convention with my sister yesterday. I've PM'd the individuals with offers and updated OP of Villagers currently being reserved/etc. 

<3


----------



## TyTycoon

I know someone already has Beau reserved, but if something happens I'm super interested in Beau x.x;;


----------



## eranir

Well, I hope you do make up your mind about Bam, lemme know asap if you want my art and I'll get started. :3


----------



## gnoixaim

Somewhat updated OP, I have a lot of autovoids that popped up. I'm waiting to hear from Cuddles about the pick up of Felicity and Poppy.

---



eranir said:


> Well, I hope you do make up your mind about Bam, lemme know asap if you want my art and I'll get started. :3



Sorry, I went with a user that was offering TBT. I needed Bam out asap so I could cycle out Marshal ;*( I'll put you on the front, so I can keep a look out for Bam in my other town!


----------



## xcrain

Hello! If you ever end up with Ankha, I don't suppose you'd be interested in my art by any chance? My style's not super consistent though, haha.

There's this lined style that generally can look something like this or this. 
Then there's the more painty style that can look anything like this or the last three images of my gallery here. 
I can also do chibis like this, though I'll go ahead and assume that wouldn't be enough for Ankha regardless. xD


----------



## Lavi

I'm sorry to post again, but I never got a reply back to my old offer! I guess it's because you were cycling marshal out for another person, but now the listing has him freed up, would you be interested in my offer? I can wait for as long as I need to for him to re-appear!


----------



## emmatheweirdo

OMG IS FELECITY STILL AVAILABLE????


----------



## gnoixaim

xcrain said:


> Hello! If you ever end up with Ankha, I don't suppose you'd be interested in my art by any chance? My style's not super consistent though, haha.
> 
> There's this lined style that generally can look something like this or this.
> Then there's the more painty style that can look anything like this or the last three images of my gallery here.
> I can also do chibis like this, though I'll go ahead and assume that wouldn't be enough for Ankha regardless. xD


I'm sorry, I'll have to say no ;*( I have had Ankha in both towns, so it will probably be awhile before she pops up anyways. 



Lavi said:


> I'm sorry to post again, but I never got a reply back to my old offer! I guess it's because you were cycling marshal out for another person, but now the listing has him freed up, would you be interested in my offer? I can wait for as long as I need to for him to re-appear!


I gave Marshal to someone who PM'd me their art profile, so I gave him to them. But I'll have to say no to your offer ;/


emmatheweirdo said:


> OMG IS FELECITY STILL AVAILABLE????



Felicity is currently reserved, she can't pick them up - so I'm moving them to my other time to give them time. of course - if they can't pick them up when Felicity moves again. She'll be up for grabs ~


----------



## M O L K O

Bump~


----------



## gnoixaim

Octavian and Merengue are moving!!
tbt offers/art <3


----------



## piichinu

Merengue is cuteee. ;W; I should probably finish your first drawing though. Dx

How much tbt would you want for her? I'm bad at offering. :c


----------



## LillyKay

400 tbt for Merengue - I don't know how much she goes for...


----------



## PrayingMantis10

I'll send you 100 tbt to change your signature. It gives me nightmares. If I can figure out if I have completed the 16 villager cycle, I'll bid on Octavian.


----------



## Choke

I wasn't planning for Merengue, but she's too cute to resist. I'll have to draw something recent up to offer soon. But these I have older art I've done in the past on Gaia if you're interested.

The files are apparently too large for me to upload? I'll just link ya to them. These are all chibis, btw.
Samples: X | X | X | X

( I really hope the links work since I took the links out of drafted tumblr posts )


----------



## Kaede

Hello Gnoixaim!
I'm lurking for Bonbon.
I can offer tbt if that is okay with you?


----------



## piichinu

Could you look out for Carmen, please? ;u;


----------



## rnochi

dont have any recent digital samples, but example would be here and i'm interested in merengue and tia. c:


----------



## gnoixaim

Bunnee said:


> Merengue is cuteee. ;W; I should probably finish your first drawing though. Dx
> 
> How much tbt would you want for her? I'm bad at offering. :c


The user below offered 400tbt, would you go higher than that?
And I'll totally look out for Carmen for you~



LillyKay said:


> 400 tbt for Merengue - I don't know how much she goes for...


I"ll keep your offer in mind ^^ <3



PrayingMantis10 said:


> I'll send you 100 tbt to change your signature. It gives me nightmares. If I can figure out if I have completed the 16 villager cycle, I'll bid on Octavian.


LMAO, I'm sorry. I love Nicki and Ellen <3 But let me know if you finish your 16 cycle! I don't plan on voiding him (since I'm lazy, LOL)



cecill said:


> I wasn't planning for Merengue, but she's too cute to resist. I'll have to draw something recent up to offer soon. But these I have older art I've done in the past on Gaia if you're interested.
> 
> The files are apparently too large for me to upload? I'll just link ya to them. These are all chibis, btw.
> Samples: X | X | X | X
> 
> ( I really hope the links work since I took the links out of drafted tumblr posts )


Do you by chance have any recent ? I'll see what the others offer in tbt bells and if it's not sufficient enough, I'll totally let you have Merengue <3



Kaede said:


> Hello Gnoixaim!
> I'm lurking for Bonbon.
> I can offer tbt if that is okay with you?


The current Bonbon I have is for another user, but I'll watch out for her in my other town! <3


rnochi said:


> dont have any recent digital samples, but example would be here and i'm interested in merengue and tia. c:



Awe, I'm sad. I voided Tia ;*( But, I'll watch out for her and do you have any other art pieces as an example?


----------



## piichinu

500 tbt for Merengue?


----------



## Choke

gnoixaim said:


> Do you by chance have any recent ? I'll see what the others offer in tbt bells and if it's not sufficient enough, I'll totally let you have Merengue <3



You're in luck! I honestly drew this for someone in about an hour 
Sample: X
I think I can offer tbt? That's how much bells we have on our sidebar right? I'm new to this site, so I have no clue haha.


----------



## piichinu

cecill said:


> You're in luck! I honestly drew this for someone in about an hour
> Sample: X
> I think I can offer tbt? That's how much bells we have on our sidebar right? I'm new to this site, so I have no clue haha.



I love your shading and color usage ;w; It's so shiny and poofy


----------



## Choke

Bunnee said:


> I love your shading and color usage ;w; It's so shiny and poofy



That's really nice, thank you Q v Q !!


----------



## gnoixaim

Awe, since I'm in the need of tbt - cecill if you can offer more than 500tbt. She'll be yours!

(but yes tbt is the amount of "bells" you have at the sidebar)


----------



## Choke

gnoixaim said:


> Awe, since I'm in the need of tbt - cecill if you can offer more than 500tbt. She'll be yours!
> 
> (but yes tbt is the amount of "bells" you have at the sidebar)



Ahhh... How about 200 tbt and a chibi art? :O
If it's not agreeable then Bunnee can have her.


----------



## Choke

whoops i don't have space for her anymore. i'm sorry, i'm trying to get 3 of my villagers to move out but i sort of doubt that i'll have enough time.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

I'm lurking for Mallary c: I can pay 100TBT for her if needed to n.n I'm no artist lol


----------



## Demeter_Deme

I'm not entirely sure if I'd be able to take her, since I'm in a raffle for another villager until Wednesday, but I'd like to know how much Annabelle would cost in TBT bells, since you were planning on auto-voiding her, and if I can, I'd want her in my town!


----------



## Afypnisi

I'm not looking for Felicity anymore  Now I'm looking for Ruby! I didn't know about her and I like her more than Felicity. Thank you!


----------



## gnoixaim

omfg, so sorry. I've been neglecting tbt because i've been playing archeage and yeah T.T /dead

I'll PM the individuals offering on villagers + update OP. <3


----------



## Kildor

Hey gnoixaim! Long time no see (had fun with you on newbie mafia!) 

If you ever come across Coco, I can offer you TBT Bells if that is alright. Thanks


----------



## M O L K O

bumping her poopy thread


----------



## Pocket

edit; ooh, nevermind! she just found him. :3​​


----------



## Cuddles

o[]o omg is anyone taking Merengue?? I can offer TBT too


----------



## gnoixaim

Molly is moving ~ art/tbt offers plz.


----------



## Choke

OMG MOLLY--
If I had a second town, I'd totally take herrr...!
Good luck c':


----------



## gnoixaim

She's totally cute <3 I have her in my main town as a random move-in, I'm debating on keeping her or not.


----------



## Mari

250 tbt for molly? :3


----------



## buuunii

Two more for merengue >:'D


----------



## gnoixaim

Mari said:


> 250 tbt for molly? :3


Hi, sure thing! Please send over the TBT and add me : )


buuunii said:


> Two more for merengue >:'D


Yay ! <3


----------



## buuunii

*secretly runs away to draw something for you*


----------



## Mari

Sent the tbt!
Please let me know when your gates are open ^^


----------



## gnoixaim

Mari said:


> Sent the tbt!
> Please let me know when your gates are open ^^



Gates are open now! Town is Gliss ~

- - - Post Merge - - -



buuunii said:


> *secretly runs away to draw something for you*



Hahaa, awe - it's not needed! I'm already getting a sig. from you ;D


----------



## buuunii

I need to finish all those ;3;


----------



## gnoixaim

Shep is moving!!!!!


----------



## gnoixaim

Francine is moving!




tbt/art offers


----------



## Kattastic

Lurking for Freya! c:


----------



## Choke

SCREAMS FOR SHEP
adorable little doggy


----------



## gnoixaim

Fang is moving. Please offfer art or tbt bells. 
(Too lazy to add a photo)


----------



## neon-tetra

Hello I'm interested in Shep. I can offer TBT or in game bells.


----------



## gnoixaim

neon-tetra said:


> Hello I'm interested in Shep. I can offer TBT or in game bells.


How much tbt bells would you offer?


----------



## mono

Yooo can i have fang? 
I drew some pokemon fanart for a couple reddit giveaways! I don't have as much time lately, but I can draw something simple for you!
Examples: 
http://imgur.com/7PS17Tq 
http://imgur.com/MpAHUO4 
http://whiteframes.imgur.com/all/ 
http://imgur.com/OIfBmWr


----------



## neon-tetra

My offer is 100 tbt, but I can negotiate.


----------



## Classygirl

I can do TBT for fang, can't draw sadly.


----------



## gnoixaim

mono said:


> Yooo can i have fang?
> I drew some pokemon fanart for a couple reddit giveaways! I don't have as much time lately, but I can draw something simple for you!
> Examples:
> http://imgur.com/7PS17Tq
> http://imgur.com/MpAHUO4
> http://whiteframes.imgur.com/all/
> http://imgur.com/OIfBmWr


Oohhh, looks lovely. Do you have any examples that aren't of pokemon?  And if you don't have time for art, I do take tbt offers - which will be a lot easier! 



Classygirl said:


> I can do TBT for fang, can't draw sadly.


 How many tbt bells would you offer? 

-----

Lolly is moving!  
Art/tbt offers. I believe she's all original, her shirt has changed.


----------



## Tink26

Id like to bid on Lolly but not sure how much to offer!! Im not big on art on pc, only draw by pencil^^


----------



## gnoixaim

Tink26 said:


> Id like to bid on Lolly but not sure how much to offer!! Im not big on art on pc, only draw by pencil^^



I think someone just sold her for 400tbt, so I would take that amount


----------



## buuunii

Is it my lolly?
I hope she goes to a good home!


----------



## Solaeus

http://0237.deviantart.com/gallery/
Is Fang still up for grabs?
I'm trying to get him for a friend


----------



## gnoixaim

buuunii said:


> Is it my lolly?
> I hope she goes to a good home!


Yes it is!



Solaeus said:


> http://0237.deviantart.com/gallery/
> Is Fang still up for grabs?
> I'm trying to get him for a friend


Oohhh; are you available to pick him up now?


----------



## Solaeus

I am 
I'm adding your FC now


----------



## gnoixaim

Solaeus said:


> I am
> I'm adding your FC now



Gates to Gliss are opening!


----------



## Solaeus

Thank you so much! 
I'll try to finish your art today : D.


----------



## gnoixaim

skye is moving

art/tbt offers plz.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Solaeus said:


> Thank you so much!
> I'll try to finish your art today : D.



Thank you <3 I'm excited to see it~


----------



## Tink26

Can you do a little less for Lolly?


----------



## SableShy

Hi, hi! I'd be happy to draw up your OC if you happen to find Whitney.

Here's some examples:


Spoiler


----------



## gnoixaim

Tink26 said:


> Can you do a little less for Lolly?


What's your offer then?


Ayrri said:


> Hi, hi! I'd be happy to draw up your OC if you happen to find Whitney.
> 
> Here's some examples:
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I'll be more than happy to look out for Whitney !


----------



## Tink26

300?


----------



## gnoixaim

Tink26 said:


> 300?



Ah, sorry - I just sold her for 400tbt.

SKYE IS AVAILABLE. MY FRIEND HAS HER ALREADY <3


----------



## Tink26

Thats fine


----------



## princesse

I'd love Skye 100 is my starting point


----------



## Alvery

200TBT for Skye? :3


----------



## gnoixaim

I'll sell her to one of you for 300tbt (or the best offer)


----------



## buuunii

Yay lolly went to a good home!! (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧

Now to cycle more for merengue XD


----------



## gnoixaim

lambenthyme, I see you lurkinggg!!! Are you available to pick Skye up?!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



buuunii said:


> Yay lolly went to a good home!! (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧
> 
> Now to cycle more for merengue XD



I'm glad as well <3 I hope you saw the bells I sent you!


----------



## Solaeus

Spoiler











I hope you like ; V ; !


----------



## buuunii

Yes yes I did!
Thank you so much ;w;


----------



## gnoixaim

Solaeus said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you like ; V ; !



Omg, thank you. I love it <3


----------



## Solaeus

gnoixaim said:


> Omg, thank you. I love it <3



I'm glad <3!
Thank you so much for Fang, my friend will be thrilled  !


----------



## Alvery

I don't mind paying 300TBT for Skye :3 Sorry for the late response!


----------



## gnoixaim

Alvery said:


> I don't mind paying 300TBT for Skye :3 Sorry for the late response!



Alrighty  Please add me and I'll open my gates!


----------



## Alvery

Erm, sorry, nevermind  I'm adopting Fauna, so I won't have space


----------



## gnoixaim

Alvery said:


> Erm, sorry, nevermind  I'm adopting Fauna, so I won't have space



Haha, no worries! Fauna is a cutie too~


----------



## Alvery

Yeah, she is! :3 Thank you for the understanding!


----------



## gnoixaim

Rosie is now moving <3
tbt/art offers plz. Skye is also still available!!!

AUCTION HERE. tbt/acnl bells !


----------



## RiceBunny

Nvm, sorry I keep forgetting I don't have space right now :/ *sigh*

- - - Post Merge - - -

Unless, you'd be willing to hold Rosie for a few hours while I make space for her?! It shouldn't even take that long since I have more than 5 unwanted villagers.


----------



## gnoixaim

RiceBunny said:


> Nvm, sorry I keep forgetting I don't have space right now :/ *sigh*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Unless, you'd be willing to hold Rosie for a few hours while I make space for her?! It shouldn't even take that long since I have more than 5 unwanted villagers.



What will you offer for Rosie?


----------



## RiceBunny

Will you sell Rosie for 100tbt? :/


----------



## gnoixaim

RiceBunny said:


> Will you sell Rosie for 100tbt? :/



I expect a little more for her ;/


----------



## RiceBunny

gnoixaim said:


> I expect a little more for her ;/



That's alright, thanks anyways


----------



## gnoixaim

Late night bump ~


----------



## Vizionari

What would be your price range for Rosie?


----------



## gnoixaim

Vizionari said:


> What would be your price range for Rosie?



At least 300tbt 

Morning bump!


----------



## buuunii

Friendly bump!


----------



## gnoixaim

Update, Skye auction HERE!!


----------



## gnoixaim

Coco is moving! Tbt/art offers please. 

Skye is also still available!


----------



## gnoixaim

Bump for Skye, will probably void her tonight if no one wants her ;*(


----------



## buuunii

SOMEONE TAKE SKYE DARN IT
I had her once and she is absolutely adorable


----------



## gnoixaim

buuunii said:


> SOMEONE TAKE SKYE DARN IT
> I had her once and she is absolutely adorable



No one wants our villagers ;*(


----------



## device

Good luck.

Skye is so cute, I hope you find someone that wants her.​


----------



## gnoixaim

Molly is moving <3 art/tbt offers !!


----------



## Katelyn

Is Skye already gone? ;w;


----------



## gnoixaim

katiegurl1223 said:


> Is Skye already gone? ;w;



No, she's still available : )


----------



## Katelyn

gnoixaim said:


> No, she's still available : )



How much do you want for her?? :O


----------



## gnoixaim

katiegurl1223 said:


> How much do you want for her?? :O



At least 300 tbt ~


----------



## Katelyn

gnoixaim said:


> At least 300 tbt ~



Would 350 be ok? ;w; It's almost all I have atm


----------



## gnoixaim

katiegurl1223 said:


> Would 350 be ok? ;w; It's almost all I have atm



300 is fine : ) I just want her to go to a good home!! Are you able to pick her up now?


----------



## Katelyn

gnoixaim said:


> 300 is fine : ) I just want her to go to a good home!! Are you able to pick her up now?



Yep :3 Just let me add you and I can pick her up


----------



## gnoixaim

katiegurl1223 said:


> Yep :3 Just let me add you and I can pick her up



Opening gates to Gliss ~


----------



## gnoixaim

Night bump for Molly ~ Shari is also moving, if someone wants to snag her.


----------



## gnoixaim

Bump for Molly, will void in 30 minutes.


----------



## Meliara

gnoixaim said:


> Bump for Molly, will void in 30 minutes.


Would you consider my pathetic amount of btb and some in game bells for Molly?


----------



## princesse

Dewdrops, i can give u some bells for helping me so much 
How much bells for molly?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lurking and margie, kiki,  andany cute Uchi villager


----------



## Meliara

princesse said:


> Dewdrops, i can give u some bells for helping me so much
> How much bells for molly?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Lurking and margie, kiki,  andany cute Uchi villager



Me help you? lol The blue roses I got from you bred like bunnies and I use them left and right to trade for things. I think you're backwards. Thanks for the kind thought though.


----------



## gnoixaim

At the least 150-175. :*(


----------



## princesse

Ok how's 160?

- - - Post Merge - - -



3Dewdrops said:


> Me help you? lol The blue roses I got from you bred like bunnies and I use them left and right to trade for things. I think you're backwards. Thanks for the kind thought though.



Pshhhhh. You traded them for fertilizer so that my store can grow and expand. Its the least I can do ^_^


----------



## gnoixaim

That's fine. Dewdrops, let me know when you're back and ready!


----------



## buuunii

Mooooooo

- - - Post Merge - - -

That was me saying hi


----------



## gnoixaim

buuunii said:


> Mooooooo
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> That was me saying hi



Hi <3 How's the plot resetting?


----------



## buuunii

*loud sobbing* <--- that's how.


----------



## gnoixaim

buuunii said:


> *loud sobbing* <--- that's how.



Rip you :*( 

Soleil is moving!!! <3


----------



## Meliara

gnoixaim said:


> That's fine. Dewdrops, let me know when you're back and ready!


I am SO SORRY! I was having computer problems. Trying to sign in 50 times out of frustration didn't help either. =(


----------



## gnoixaim

Chief and Lobo are now moving ~ art/tbt offers plz.
(I'm currently at work, we will have to schedule a pick-up time)


----------



## gnoixaim

Zell is now moving ~ tbt/art offers.


----------



## jakeypride

Is chief gone?


----------



## ouch

gnoixaim said:


> Zell is now moving ~ tbt/art offers.



350 BTB?


----------



## princesse

Lurking for Margie, franchie, Christy, and bluebear


----------



## gnoixaim

jakeypride said:


> Is chief gone?


He's still available 



ouch said:


> 350 BTB?



 Sorry for late response! If that's your offer, he's yours!


----------



## PandaNikita

How much TBT do you want for Scoot? I just recently started drawing so I can't really provide any artwork for him


----------



## j21543

400 TBT for Zell


----------



## gnoixaim

PandaNikita said:


> How much TBT do you want for Scoot? I just recently started drawing so I can't really provide any artwork for him


Awe, no worries! You can offer as much as you want for him, I can hold him for you when he moves as well ~


j21543 said:


> 400 TBT for Zell



Lol, alrighty  Can you hold on for 15 minutes?  I need to take my dog out really quick.


----------



## j21543

gnoixaim said:


> Awe, no worries! You can offer as much as you want for him, I can hold him for you when he moves as well ~
> 
> 
> Lol, alrighty  Can you hold on for 15 minutes?  I need to take my dog out really quick.



No problem.  I'm cycling someone out really quick anyways.


----------



## jakeypride

I'll give 400 TBT for chief


----------



## PandaNikita

gnoixaim said:


> Awe, no worries! You can offer as much as you want for him, I can hold him for you when he moves as well ~
> 
> 
> Lol, alrighty  Can you hold on for 15 minutes?  I need to take my dog out really quick.



Okay can I lurk for him, and when he's ready I'll offer most of my TBT probably 400 or more


----------



## gnoixaim

j21543 said:


> No problem.  I'm cycling someone out really quick anyways.


Alrighty, I'm ready whenever you are!


jakeypride said:


> I'll give 400 TBT for chief


Ok  Please add me and I'll open my gates!


PandaNikita said:


> Okay can I lurk for him, and when he's ready I'll offer most of my TBT probably 400 or more


 Oh yikes, you dont have to pay that much. I'll notify you when he leaves  Scoot is too cute!


----------



## PandaNikita

gnoixaim said:


> Alrighty, I'm ready whenever you are!
> 
> Ok  Please add me and I'll open my gates!
> 
> Oh yikes, you dont have to pay that much. I'll notify you when he leaves  Scoot is too cute!



Oh okay thank you <3 Scoot is my ultimate dreamie ^___^ he's adorable


----------



## j21543

Lurking for Apple and Francine, two of my other dreamies.  
Regarding the autovoid, what if we would like someone from the list? I'd love to offer for Nibbles when she's in boxes.


----------



## gnoixaim

j21543 said:


> Lurking for Apple and Francine, two of my other dreamies.
> Regarding the autovoid, what if we would like someone from the list? I'd love to offer for Nibbles when she's in boxes.



I'll take her off the autovoid list and can notify you when she leaves 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Someone PM'd me offering art for Francine,  so she is reserved for them now ~


----------



## j21543

gnoixaim said:


> I'll take her off the autovoid list and can notify you when she leaves
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Someone PM'd me offering art for Francine,  so she is reserved for them now ~



 Great! Nibbles is too cute for the void and no problem I'll find Francine soon.


----------



## gnoixaim

Lolly is moving!  art/tbt offers.


----------



## carmenlvsx

Lolly is available??  I can offer 500 tbt

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or all my tbt:  593 tbt for Lolly


----------



## princesse

carmenlvsx said:


> Lolly is available??  I can offer 500 tbt
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Or all my tbt:  593 tbt for Lolly



Are you cancelling on my action for lolly then?


----------



## Cokane

i will give 200tbt for Lolly ...all i have


----------



## gnoixaim

Bump for Lolly and Lobo.


----------



## princesse

Bumpy


----------



## gnoixaim

Sterling  is moving


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish

How much TBT for Sterling?


----------



## gnoixaim

The Peanut Butter Fish said:


> How much TBT for Sterling?



Whatever you'd like to offer


----------



## Brobasaur

Ill do 100 tbt for Sterling!


----------



## gnoixaim

Brobasaur said:


> Ill do 100 tbt for Sterling!


I'll wait to see what the other member offers and i'll decide  
(Just because they asked/posted first^^)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Brobasaur, I sent you a PM


----------



## Brobasaur

Open gate Ill be there.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thanks so much! Hes a dreamie ans I couldnt find him anywhere! 
BTW nice town.


----------



## gnoixaim

Brobasaur said:


> Open gate Ill be there.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Thanks so much! Hes a dreamie ans I couldnt find him anywhere!
> BTW nice town.



Hehe, thanks  His outfit is pretty cool and I love jock villagers!


----------



## iamthewalurs007

600 TBT for Lolly?


----------



## lininsayy

Lurking for Phoebe! !


----------



## starlark

Oh my GOSH! I really want Lolly but I don't have any examples right now...I'll get to it after school!


----------



## starlark

I assume she's gone now...oh well, I'll keep lurking 



Spoiler: Here's examples of my watercolour art










Spoiler: Here's an example of my normal art


----------



## SpoopyWoopy

http://m.imgur.com/mgd9Ici,rrYXGv2,v9o56AA,kUH6Lny,PQJLg5f
artsies! This is only a smaller selection of my art, and I can do different styles as well o3o I can also do mild painting, but i'm not quite good at it yet.


----------



## gnoixaim

Lopez is moving! Art/tbt offers plz.

- - - Post Merge - - -



starlark said:


> I assume she's gone now...oh well, I'll keep lurking
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Here's examples of my watercolour art
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 70145View attachment 70146
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Here's an example of my normal art





SpoopyWoopy said:


> http://m.imgur.com/mgd9Ici,rrYXGv2,v9o56AA,kUH6Lny,PQJLg5f
> artsies! This is only a smaller selection of my art, and I can do different styles as well o3o I can also do mild painting, but i'm not quite good at it yet.



What villagers were you two looking for?


----------



## SpoopyWoopy

gnoixaim said:


> Lopez is moving! Art/tbt offers plz.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What villagers were you two looking for?



I'm sure you dont have them, but I'm looking for any of these:
Julian
Skye
Fauna
Beau
Diana
 With Skye, Julian and Fauna as my top-top dreamies. All I need are these 5 to have a dream town :3.

Edit: currently trying to buy Skye for 400 tbt from another person, so I don't need her that much anymore :U


----------



## starlark

I was looking for Lolly but I'd like either Phoebe or Whitney when either of them move  don't worry, I'm in no rush!


----------



## gnoixaim

Okay, let me think about the offers before I reserve any of those villagers  I'm not sure my OC will match your art styles. </3


----------



## starlark

Well I could always try a sketch before if you're that hesitant


----------



## SpoopyWoopy

gnoixaim said:


> Okay, let me think about the offers before I reserve any of those villagers  I'm not sure my OC will match your art styles. </3



I've got your OC done in a sketch, just need to put it through Sketchbook Pro for lineart and colouring!


----------



## gnoixaim

O'Hare is moving, if anyone wants him


----------



## starlark

this probably isn't worth anything but if you want to reserve someone for a coloured picture i'll colour it 
hope you like it, i was having trouble with the ruffles but if you want me to go ahead I'll add them in 



Spoiler: sketch


----------



## gnoixaim

Deirdre is moving <3 offers plz. (preferably tbt.)


----------



## MayorKate

Hey there! I'll offer 100 TBT to start for Deirdre.


----------



## gnoixaim

MayorKate said:


> Hey there! I'll offer 100 TBT to start for Deirdre.



Sounds good! Please add me and I'll open up my gates! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -





Stitches is moving now <3 art/tbt offers!


----------



## starlark

Ack! Could I take him? My only lazy just left me... I'm not sure if you saw my sketch...
If not that's fine, hope he goes to a good home


----------



## gnoixaim

starlark said:


> Ack! Could I take him? My only lazy just left me... I'm not sure if you saw my sketch...
> If not that's fine, hope he goes to a good home



I replied back to your PM 

@Mayorkate, my gates are open. Town is Gliss


----------



## MayorKate

On my way! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hm... Your town isn't showing up for some reason. Not sure why.


----------



## bluebloop

Is stitches already taken? if not, can I offer tbt bells- I don't have any art to offer, sorry  -idk how much stitches is worth for tbt bells so you make an offer

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nvm, I just got stitches. Ignore my post


----------



## eranir

Hey there, I just got Bam, so I'm only looking for my last one, Bunnie.


----------



## gnoixaim

Bump for Stitches !


----------



## Lavender

Stitches is tempting but I really want Zucker for a lazy :>


----------



## jakeypride

This has 55 pages and stitches hasnt been adopted?! :O
--------------------------------------------------------
Totally just realized that this thread isnt all about stitches... :/ haha, sorry!


----------



## buuunii

Bump for this cute bear!
I just messed up my town but I at least have him ;v;


----------



## gnoixaim

Marina is moving  art/tbt offers!

- - - Post Merge - - -



buuunii said:


> Bump for this cute bear!
> I just messed up my town but I at least have him ;v;



Oh no! What happened?


----------



## Koala_Tea_

i can't afford these tier one villagers but i'll try ,
2.6 mill & all my tbt ? idk c:

for marina since she's lower than stitches in ranks of tier one .


----------



## Punk

nevermind


----------



## SpoopyWoopy

:U here's the sketch of your OC if you like it.
http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=28bzj1h&s=8


----------



## gnoixaim

Bump for Marina and Stitches ~

- - - Post Merge - - -



SpoopyWoopy said:


> :U here's the sketch of your OC if you like it.
> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=28bzj1h&s=8



Awe, thank you <3


----------



## gnoixaim

another bump ~


----------



## gnoixaim

Last call for Stitches before he hits the void ~


----------



## Kiikay

Is it too late to buy Stitches? I thought someone claimed him already this whole time T.T


----------



## gnoixaim

Kiikay said:


> Is it too late to buy Stitches? I thought someone claimed him already this whole time T.T



No, he's still available! I went shopping and didn't have a chance to play AC today  Whatever you'd like to pay is fine by me, I want him to go to a good home^^


----------



## Kiikay

is 200 BTB enough, it's all i have atm T.T


----------



## gnoixaim

Kiikay said:


> is 200 BTB enough, it's all i have atm T.T


That works for me!  Please add me and I'll open my gates


----------



## Kiikay

Addedddd *^*


----------



## Slowdove

Lurking 4 Rudy!


----------



## gnoixaim

Phoebe is moving! art/tbt offers.

Last bump for Marina before she hits the void ~

_*plz note, I'm currently at work - we will have to arrange a pick-up time_


----------



## buuunii

Someone take Marina! She's too cute!


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Nooo, my town is full at the moment. ;_; I would buy Marina if it wasn't.


----------



## shangooli

I'd love to have Marina!
I have some art here! 
I have 9 villagers in my town at the moment, so let me know asap if you're interested!


----------



## gnoixaim

shangooli said:


> I'd love to have Marina!
> I have some art here!
> I have 9 villagers in my town at the moment, so let me know asap if you're interested!



Oh gosh, yes. I won't be home for another 5 hours? Is that okay???


----------



## shangooli

that's totally fine! lemme know what you'd like me to do!


----------



## gnoixaim

shangooli said:


> that's totally fine! lemme know what you'd like me to do!



You can do whatever you'd like with my OC : ) I'll PM you when I'm home, I'll check every now and then for you to be online !


----------



## shangooli

perfect! I'll keep checking back!


----------



## Apollyna

Is Freckles still available?

I've only done art for one villager (Shep, [here]) but I can use a more chibi style if you want.
Check out some samples of my work [here].


----------



## gnoixaim

Apollyna said:


> Is Freckles still available?
> 
> I've only done art for one villager (Shep, [here]) but I can use a more chibi style if you want.
> Check out some samples of my work [here].



Oh gosh, your stuff is adorable as heck. Either one works for me <3 I'll try to get her out asap T.T She's been in my town for almost a year of TT-ing, so please don't start the art yet. LOL.


----------



## Mango

omg ill give u 200 btb for pietro and a few dlcs????????????


----------



## Apollyna

gnoixaim said:


> Oh gosh, your stuff is adorable as heck. Either one works for me <3 I'll try to get her out asap T.T She's been in my town for almost a year of TT-ing, so please don't start the art yet. LOL.



Lol, no problem. Just shoot me a VM whenever she decides she's going. :3


----------



## gnoixaim

Cutie Apple is moving ~ tbt/acnl bell offers.


----------



## Mango

200 btb for pietro >??


----------



## gnoixaim

Tia is moving ~ tbt/art offers.

Will void in 30 minutes!


----------



## gnoixaim

Whitney is moving, art/tbt offers.
Tia is still available.


----------



## starlark

*heavy breathing*
okay okay okay let me
i need to get stinky to someone, could you wait that long? idk when they'll come on though D:


----------



## 00jachna

gnoixaim said:


> Whitney is moving, art/tbt offers.
> Tia is still available.



I can give you every one of my tbt's for her, it probably isn't enough though


----------



## gnoixaim

00jachna said:


> I can give you every one of my tbt's for her, it probably isn't enough though



I'd like a bit more tbt :*( You can certainly offer additional acnl bells ^^


----------



## 00jachna

gnoixaim said:


> I'd like a bit more tbt :*( You can certainly offer additional acnl bells ^^



Ignore my bid, I can get her elsewhere ^^


----------



## Tink26

I'd like Savannah if/when you get her!! I'll give 1-2mill for her if you need a higher bid!!


----------



## gnoixaim

Kabuki is moving, tbt offers plz.


----------



## starlark

I wanted Whitney remember? xD I hope this is allright


----------



## gnoixaim

Nate is moving! Will void in 30 minutes, I saw a few people looking for him


----------



## gnoixaim

Molly is moving ~ art/tbt offers.


----------



## Kovka

Molly isn't for adoption is she? She's a dreamie of mine, but I don't have any TBT...I can draw art well though if thats what you mean! Please Let me know!


----------



## GretaOfAtlantis

50 tbt for molly.


----------



## gnoixaim

Molly was adopted via PM!


----------



## Sune

Hi, I'll be lurking for Coco, Genji, Pekoe and Ankha. I can trade for art/tbt^^
I can post my examples in a bit, as I'm not on my computer atm.


----------



## gnoixaim

Chrissy is moving, offers plz.

Will void in 15 minutes~


----------



## gnoixaim

Tangy is moving, tbt offers please. Will void in 15 minutes.


----------



## Usagi Roll

marina is my dreamie!! I want her please


----------



## gnoixaim

Usagi Roll said:


> marina is my dreamie!! I want her please



I don't do reservations unless you offer art (if I accept it) or a reasonable amount of TBT bells ~


----------



## Usagi Roll

how much TBT? And which art?


----------



## gnoixaim

Cutie Bunnie is moving, tbt offers plz.


----------



## gnoixaim

bump before bed, will void her tomorrow.


----------



## Megumi

Shes a dreamie of my sis , if yore going to give her away for free ,she would be happy to take her ^^


----------



## zeldafromhyrule

Lurking for Pietro. I'd be willing to give art and bells


----------



## Cispirit

I have a 100 tbt for Bunnie, not sure if that's a good price though, I don't use TBT much :3


----------



## gnoixaim

One more bump, before I void Bunnie.


----------



## gnoixaim

Pietro is moving, tbt offers please 
(I HOPE ALL THE LURKERS ARE ONLINE!)


----------



## Mango

o H GOD I WOULD TAKE HIM BUT I HAVE HIM IN 2 TOWNs


----------



## Puchai

100 tbt bells?


----------



## gnoixaim

Puchai said:


> 100 tbt bells?



Sounds good, please add me and I'll open my gates!


----------



## Puchai

Thank you again


----------



## Katelyn

Lurking for Monique <3


----------



## gnoixaim

Diana is moving, art/tbt offers please


----------



## Discolouredbuttons

Lurking for Marina & Ankha.


----------



## #1 Senpai

gnoixaim said:


> Diana is moving, art/tbt offers please



omg....150tbt?


----------



## Lualdara

200 tbt for Diana


----------



## gnoixaim

Envyena said:


> 200 tbt for Diana



I was expecting a little more for her, I'd at least like 400 tbt(100tbt = 5 million acnl bells). But if your offer is the highest by the time I get home (I'm at work for another 3 hours), she's all yours ^^


----------



## gnoixaim

Last bump for Diana, will void her when I get home if no one responds ~


----------



## gnoixaim

Marshal is moving! Please offer 500+tbt or/and art.


----------



## gnoixaim

another bump for marshal. willing to trade for an original kyle, pierce, or paula.


----------



## Moon Dreamer

i have none of your wanted villagers but i would love to have the white squirrel regardless


----------



## gnoixaim

Moon Dreamer said:


> i have none of your wanted villagers but i would love to have the white squirrel regardless



I'll also take tbt bells as payment ~


----------



## Moon Dreamer

i got 290


----------



## gnoixaim

Moon Dreamer said:


> i got 290



He's yours, please add me!


----------



## Moon Dreamer

kk


----------



## gnoixaim

Moon Dreamer said:


> kk



Opening the gates to Galaxy. Please transfer the bells ! ^^


----------



## Moon Dreamer

on my way


----------



## DaCoSim

Mia, I'll keep an eye out for your 3.


----------



## gnoixaim

DaCoSim said:


> Mia, I'll keep an eye out for your 3.



Awe, thanks sweetie. They're not for me, they're for a friend. (& I'm just so lazy to reset my towns again, lol) <3


----------



## KyokoSmile124

Lurking for Biskit, Gaston, Butch, or Wolfgang yes please. c: Can offer to you up to 500 tbt for one. ;w;


----------



## gnoixaim

Ken is moving, I saw some people looking for him. He's 50tbt and I'll be voiding in 15 minutes ~


----------



## DaCoSim

I know there were a few on the LF thread. I'll post on there.


----------



## gnoixaim

None of them were online ;*(


----------



## DaCoSim

Yeah. I just pm'ed one. But not gonna go look for any more. Gonna go watch tonight's recorded shows!!! I need to cycle in my other town. I've got a ping from cherry. But not gonna post her til tomorrow.


----------



## gnoixaim

DaCoSim said:


> Yeah. I just pm'ed one. But not gonna go look for any more. Gonna go watch tonight's recorded shows!!! I need to cycle in my other town. I've got a ping from cherry. But not gonna post her til tomorrow.



I'll probably keep Ken until tomorrow, I'm so lazy to cycle right now T.T & omg, I know. I need to watch the AHS and Walking Dead episodes I've missed!!!!


----------



## grandolphin

If you can wait until tomorrow that would be awesome! I need to TT and force someone to move out before I can accept Ken...


----------



## gnoixaim

grandolphin said:


> If you can wait until tomorrow that would be awesome! I need to TT and force someone to move out before I can accept Ken...



Sure thing, I'll be at work tomorrow until 3pm CST. I hope you'll have someone out by then ^^


----------



## grandolphin

gnoixaim said:


> Sure thing, I'll be at work tomorrow until 3pm CST. I hope you'll have someone out by then ^^



That's super nice of you! I'll try my hardest and let you know when I'm ready. If I can't make it in time, then you can give Ken to someone else.


----------



## gnoixaim

grandolphin said:


> That's super nice of you! I'll try my hardest and let you know when I'm ready. If I can't make it in time, then you can give Ken to someone else.



No worries, I'll try my best to wait ^^ I have to cycle out my main town anyways /dies


----------



## DaCoSim

Mia, your siggy is so disturbing!!!! Hahaha !!!! Luv it!

Well I got through grey's and scandal. Going to bed now.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Mia , there's a Kyle up for grabs on the vtp.


----------



## gnoixaim

Marina is moving ! tbt/art offers please ~


----------



## gnoixaim

another bump for marina


----------



## gnoixaim

One last bump. Willing to trade Marina for Kyle or Paula ~


----------



## aspartameAcatalepsy

i want marina but only have marshal moving out


----------



## gnoixaim

aspartameAcatalepsy said:


> i want marina but only have marshal moving out



I'd certainly trade Marina for Marshal. I'd also take TBT bells ^^


----------



## aspartameAcatalepsy

gnoixaim said:


> I'd certainly trade Marina for Marshal. I'd also take TBT bells ^^



I'll TT him into boxes. I really want him out. Is marina in boxes/


----------



## gnoixaim

aspartameAcatalepsy said:


> I'll TT him into boxes. I really want him out. Is marina in boxes/



Yes she is ~

How original is he?


----------



## aspartameAcatalepsy

gnoixaim said:


> Yes she is ~
> 
> How original is he?



I think he trade a few items but mostly original


----------



## gnoixaim

aspartameAcatalepsy said:


> I think he trade a few items but mostly original



Alrighty, do I need to pick Marshal up first before you get Marina?


----------



## aspartameAcatalepsy

gnoixaim said:


> Alrighty, do I need to pick Marshal up first before you get Marina?


either way is fine


----------



## gnoixaim

aspartameAcatalepsy said:


> either way is fine



Please add me and i'll open my gates


----------



## aspartameAcatalepsy

gnoixaim said:


> Please add me and i'll open my gates



Already added and my gates are open

- - - Post Merge - - -



gnoixaim said:


> Please add me and i'll open my gates



alright your turn

- - - Post Merge - - -

gate are open


----------



## gnoixaim

Henry is moving, he's 50tbt. I saw some lurkers and thought I'd announce him ~ will void in 15 minutes.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

Can I have Henry?? :O


----------



## gnoixaim

Mephisto Pheles said:


> Can I have Henry?? :O



Oh wow, that was quick. Sure you can ! Please add me and send the tbt bells, I'll open up my gates!


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

gnoixaim said:


> Oh wow, that was quick. Sure you can ! Please add me and send the tbt bells, I'll open up my gates!



Whoo! I'm glad I caught him in time.  *OH!* Wait.. Rolf is in my void. Is that okay??


----------



## gnoixaim

Mephisto Pheles said:


> Whoo! I'm glad I caught him in time.  *OH!* Wait.. Rolf is in my void. Is that okay??



Haha, yeah it's fine  It's my cycling town, so I don't care who pops in randomly ^^


----------



## gnoixaim

Whitney is moving ~ art/tbt offers please.


----------



## #1 Senpai

gnoixaim said:


> Whitney is moving ~ art/tbt offers please.


150 tbt?


----------



## SpoopyWoopy

gnoixaim said:


> Whitney is moving ~ art/tbt offers please.



I can draw you your OC! I think I've gotten better o3o
If you're interested, traditional or digital?


----------



## DaCoSim

Hey Mia! Can I possibly reserve Kiki for Caleb (the newly reset son's town)? No idea what your price on her is but I can offer 50btb bells and possibly ig bells/ unorderables as well. He's decided his normal needs to be Kiki or lily. We found nibbles and he wants his Uchi to be Renee or phoebe but preferably Renee.


----------



## Reploid

Hi. Is Pierce still around?


----------



## gnoixaim

Oops, forgot to check on this - another bump for whitney.

- - - Post Merge - - -



SuperiorTech said:


> Hi. Is Pierce still around?



Yes he is, he's in my main town - I'm trying to get him, Carmen, and Derwin out.


----------



## Reploid

gnoixaim said:


> Oops, forgot to check on this - another bump for whitney.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he is, he's in my main town - I'm trying to get him, Carmen, and Derwin out.




May I take him once he is available, please?


----------



## gnoixaim

final bump for whitney before the void. tbt offers please ~


----------



## DaCoSim

Don't void her Mia!!! If you want to wait til I get home (couple of hours) I'll grab her. Will send 100 TBT for her


----------



## honeyaura

gnoixaim said:


> final bump for whitney before the void. tbt offers please ~



300 TBT!


----------



## gnoixaim

honeyaura said:


> 300 TBT!



Please add me and I'll open up my gates!
(omfg, i'm so happy someone is adopting her cuteness)


----------



## honeyaura

Yay! It's my cycling town FC btw!
Be there in a sec!


----------



## DaCoSim

Ok good deal


----------



## honeyaura

Btw, may I reserve Carmen??


----------



## Atticus

i can definitely pay some tbt if you ever manage to get your hands on kabuki


----------



## gnoixaim

honeyaura said:


> Btw, may I reserve Carmen??


Since she's in my main town, you sure can. Are you offering tbt I'm assuming? Either way, I'll let you know when she moves ^^ (omfg, I hope it's soon....I swear she's been in my town for awhile)


Atticus said:


> i can definitely pay some tbt if you ever manage to get your hands on kabuki


I'll keep a look out for him!


----------



## honeyaura

gnoixaim said:


> Since she's in my main town, you sure can. Are you offering tbt I'm assuming? Either way, I'll let you know when she moves ^^ (omfg, I hope it's soon....I swear she's been in my town for awhile)


Oh okay, thank you!
Oh you'd like TBT for her? How's 100 TBT?


----------



## gnoixaim

Bluebear is moving, tbt offers please ~

- - - Post Merge - - -



honeyaura said:


> Oh okay, thank you!
> Oh you'd like TBT for her? How's 100 TBT?


I'll let you know when she moves before you commit, LOL. I don't you waiting a million years for me (just in case you find another Carmen ^^)


----------



## honeyaura

gnoixaim said:


> I'll let you know when she moves before you commit, LOL. I don't you waiting a million years for me (just in case you find another Carmen ^^)



Lol understood xD If I ever do, I'll let you know!
In the meantime, I'm willing to wait for her! <3


----------



## Biskit11

Can I have Bluebear for 100k. If not is there anything you are interested in?


----------



## gnoixaim

Biskit11 said:


> Can I have Bluebear for 100k. If not is there anything you are interested in?



I'm only interested in tbt at this time, unless you're offering tbt?


----------



## Biskit11

What is tbt?


----------



## gnoixaim

Biskit11 said:


> What is tbt?



The bells you have listed under your avatar on the left ~ you currently have 730^^


----------



## Biskit11

Is 100tbt ok?


----------



## gnoixaim

Biskit11 said:


> Is 100tbt ok?



That sure is! I'll add you now ~


----------



## Biskit11

I gave you 100tbt,


----------



## gnoixaim

Biskit11 said:


> I gave you 100tbt,



Gates to Galaxy are open!


----------



## Biskit11

I'll be there in a few minutes


----------



## gnoixaim

Felicity is moving, tbt offers plz.


----------



## honeyaura

150 tbt for Felicity!


----------



## gnoixaim

honeyaura said:


> 150 tbt for Felicity!



Sure thing, I'll open up my gates again ~ ^^


----------



## honeyaura

Ah not just yet!
Felicity is for my friend Yamcha!

I'm asking if they have room now, but Yamcha hasn't replied yet (but online).
Is it okay if we wait 10 min? ;-;


----------



## gnoixaim

honeyaura said:


> Ah not just yet!
> Felicity is for my friend Yamcha!
> 
> I'm asking if they have room now, but Yamcha hasn't replied yet (but online).
> Is it okay if we wait 10 min? ;-;


OOOH, lol. Yeah, that's fine ^^


----------



## Yamcha

IM HERE I HAVE ROOM PLS HELP


----------



## gnoixaim

Yamcha said:


> IM HERE I HAVE ROOM PLS HELP



I saw you post in the LF thread, you said you lost her - did you cycle 16 villagers yet?


----------



## Yamcha

hello! haha


----------



## honeyaura

Sorry about that! Yamcha has room 
I sent the link for this page!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh! Did you Yamcha?


----------



## Yamcha

gnoixaim said:


> I saw you post in the LF thread, you said you lost her - did you cycle 16 villagers yet?



I have not ;C

will she not be able to come back until I do that? :C


----------



## honeyaura

Yamcha said:


> IM HERE I HAVE ROOM PLS HELP



(I'm dying sorry lol)


----------



## Yamcha

honeyaura said:


> Sorry about that! Yamcha has room
> I sent the link for this page!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh! Did you Yamcha?



I didn't know you had to do that ahh :C


----------



## honeyaura

I'll take Felicity for Yamcha then


----------



## gnoixaim

honeyaura said:


> (I'm dying sorry lol)


Am I horrible for laughing a little bit inside when I read that? LOL


honeyaura said:


> I'll take Felicity for Yamcha then


Alrighty, I'll open my gates~


----------



## honeyaura

LOL xD sorry for all this!
On my way!


----------



## Yamcha

gnoixaim said:


> Am I horrible for laughing a little bit inside when I read that? LOL
> 
> Alrighty, I'll open my gates~



LOL its okay i was laughing too rereading that


----------



## gnoixaim

Monique is moving, tbt offers please.
(last villager of the night, will leave her until tomorrow-ish) ^^


----------



## gnoixaim

morning bump


----------



## gnoixaim

Cheri is moving, tbt offers please ~


----------



## gnoixaim

Deirdre is moving <3 tbt offers.


----------



## gnoixaim

Pierce is moving, I don't know if the person lurking for him is online or not T.T 
Tbt offers ~


----------



## gnoixaim

Wendy is moving <3 tbt offers


----------



## gnoixaim

Maple is moving, tbt offers please ^^


----------



## gnoixaim

One bump for Maple before the void ~


----------



## iamacoyfish

I only have 40 TBT, but I can offer IG bells for her? D:


----------



## gnoixaim

iamacoyfish said:


> I only have 40 TBT, but I can offer IG bells for her? D:


40 is fine ^^ Please add me and I'll open my gates!


----------



## iamacoyfish

Okay, I'll add you and send over the TBT right now!

- - - Post Merge - - -

also do you accept reserves in advance for art?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thank you for Maple!


----------



## gnoixaim

Cutie Erik is moving, tbt offers please <3


----------



## mocha

Lurking for Kiki!


----------



## Geneve

I'll give you 20TBT for Erik? I'm really bad at offers. If you want more I'd gladly offer more!

e; if I have any left in my bank thing, I'd have to check?


----------



## gnoixaim

kiwiturtle said:


> I'll give you 20TBT for Erik? I'm really bad at offers. If you want more I'd gladly offer more!
> 
> e; if I have any left in my bank thing, I'd have to check?


I personally would like more, but offer whatever you'd like ~ Please add me and I'll open up my gates!


----------



## Geneve

gnoixaim said:


> I personally would like more, but offer whatever you'd like ~ Please add me and I'll open up my gates!



I've added you! I can give you more as I earn it, if you'd want. I definitely don't want to just take such a valuable character for a really low offer! You can PM me so I don't clog up this thread about it. (and I really wouldn't mind paying more later, because he's one of my dreamies and all)

I hope that made sense!


----------



## sadbutlovely

I'd love Erik, what would you like in return besides art


----------



## gnoixaim

kiwiturtle said:


> I've added you! I can give you more as I earn it, if you'd want. I definitely don't want to just take such a valuable character for a really low offer! You can PM me so I don't clog up this thread about it. (and I really wouldn't mind paying more later, because he's one of my dreamies and all)
> 
> I hope that made sense!



Haha, no worries ! Offer what you like, I just like helping everyone get dreamies...since it seems like lately I've been voiding a lot T.T

- - - Post Merge - - -



sadbutlovely said:


> I'd love Erik, what would you like in return besides art



Sorry, he's being adopted as I type this. I do take tbt bells (forum currency) if art isn't offered ^^


----------



## gnoixaim

Bianca is moving ~ tbt offers


----------



## sadbutlovely

Can I have Bianca please? 100 tbt?


----------



## gnoixaim

sadbutlovely said:


> Can I have Bianca please? 100 tbt?



Oops, I stepped away - but sure! Please add me ~


----------



## sadbutlovely

added and sent tbt 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Which town is yours?


----------



## gnoixaim

sadbutlovely said:


> added and sent tbt
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Which town is yours?


Gates are open, town is Galaxy ^^


----------



## gnoixaim

Shep is moving ~ tbt offers ^^
(i forgot to announce him, oops)


----------



## Jovi

I'll offer 200 TBT for Shep.


----------



## gnoixaim

Jovi said:


> I'll offer 200 TBT for Shep.



Sure, please add me ^^


----------



## Jovi

gnoixaim said:


> Sure, please add me ^^



The FC he will be going on is 2638-1498-2404. Ill add you now.


----------



## gnoixaim

Jovi said:


> The FC he will be going on is 2638-1498-2404. Ill add you now.



Gates to Galaxy are open ~


----------



## Jovi

gnoixaim said:


> Gates to Galaxy are open ~



On the way, I'll be Mudkip from Poke.


----------



## gnoixaim

Ankha is moving ^^ tbt / art offers please ~~~


----------



## Atticus

i know kabuki is only like tier 3 but he's my number one dreamie so if you can ever get your hands on him again i'll throw as many tbt bells at you as you feel appropriate.


----------



## gnoixaim

Atticus said:


> i know kabuki is only like tier 3 but he's my number one dreamie so if you can ever get your hands on him again i'll throw as many tbt bells at you as you feel appropriate.



He was one I voided at the beginning, so I hope he pops up again ^^


----------



## gnoixaim

Goodnight bump for Ankha ~


----------



## Kossimer

Lurking for Kitt. I don't have art to offer but your front page seems to encourage at least asking.


----------



## emilyjoy

250tbt for Ankha? ^.^

Edit: Nevermind, she literally just popped up in my campsite. <3


----------



## patriceflanders

bump for Ankha !!!


----------



## Amyy

ahh i would love ankha, but i dont know if I'll be on when you're on..


----------



## NewLeafTori

Hi my friends favourite villager is tammy would you accept in game bells?


----------



## gnoixaim

Kossimer said:


> Lurking for Kitt. I don't have art to offer but your front page seems to encourage at least asking.


I'll take him off the auto-void list and announce him ^^ I'll also check if you're online as well when he's moving.


sorrynotsorry said:


> ahh i would love ankha, but i dont know if I'll be on when you're on..


What time are you usually on? 



NewLeafTori said:


> Hi my friends favourite villager is tammy would you accept in game bells?


I'm not really looking for in-game bells, if I can't sell a villager for tbt bells and really don't want to void them - then I MIGHT take acnl bells. It really just depends how lazy I am, since dropping bells takes forever tbh. But... I can announce her when she's moving/notify you. ^^


----------



## Alvery

Lurking for Colton c:


----------



## 420blaziken

hey i'll offer 150 tbt for ankha if she's still available!


----------



## gnoixaim

420blaziken said:


> hey i'll offer 150 tbt for ankha if she's still available!



I'm currently not at home T.T (at work, whooo) - so if you're online at the time, she's all yours!!


----------



## 420blaziken

today's my day off so just pm me when you're on and we can do the trade! i'll keep refreshing periodically throughout the day


----------



## gnoixaim

420blaziken said:


> today's my day off so just pm me when you're on and we can do the trade! i'll keep refreshing periodically throughout the day



I'll be home in roughly 3 1/2 hours ^^


----------



## encrown

I'm lurking for Francine c: I also would love to draw your mayor for her, although my drawings are mostly on the iPad and not on the computer :,D


----------



## Kossimer

I got Kitt so no longer lurking, thanks anyhow!


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

Ahh. Do you still have anka?


----------



## gnoixaim

ElysiaCrossing said:


> Ahh. Do you still have anka?



Sorry, she was adopted last night. I forgot to update the thread....I've been busy with Fantasy Life 8)


----------



## Pocket

Oooh...I may be interested in Tammy. ;w; 
Out of curiosity, how quickly do you usually cycle villagers out?​​


----------



## gnoixaim

Pocket said:


> Oooh...I may be interested in Tammy. ;w;
> Out of curiosity, how quickly do you usually cycle villagers out?​​



I can't really put a time span on it, but I'd like to think I cycle pretty quickly. : ) But as of right now, the town that Tammy is in - I'm not cycling. I'm waiting on someone to pick up Diana and then I'll continue ^^


----------



## gnoixaim

Colton is moving, tbt offers please ~ (will take collectibles as payment too, hehe)


----------



## Alvery

Do you have an approximate on how much you're looking for for him? c:


----------



## gnoixaim

Alvery said:


> Do you have an approximate on how much you're looking for for him? c:



100tbt is fine : )


----------



## Alvery

Deal c: I'll add you and send TBT now.


----------



## gnoixaim

Stitches is now moving, tbt /art/collectible offers ^^


----------



## Nerodevilbringer

how much tbt for him? I need him to recreate my deleted town


----------



## gnoixaim

Nerodevilbringer said:


> how much tbt for him? I need him to recreate my deleted town



At the least 150tbt ^^ But, whatever works for you ~


----------



## gnoixaim

Afternoon bump for Stitches ~


----------



## Nerodevilbringer

omg 150 deal he needed for my old town =D


----------



## gnoixaim

Nerodevilbringer said:


> omg 150 deal he needed for my old town =D



Please add me and I'll open gates ^^


----------



## Nerodevilbringer

add you = 3


----------



## gnoixaim

Nerodevilbringer said:


> add you = 3



Opening gates now, sorry for delay!


----------



## Nerodevilbringer

it's ok and thanx = DDD


----------



## gnoixaim

Lucky is moving, tbt/art/collectible offers ^^


----------



## Biskit11

Omg, Lucky, 300 tbt.


----------



## gnoixaim

Biskit11 said:


> Omg, Lucky, 300 tbt.



Alrighty ^^ Please add me and I'll open my gates

OOps, you already have me added. I'll open the gates to Galaxy now~


----------



## Biskit11

What is your friend code?


----------



## gnoixaim

Biskit11 said:


> What is your friend code?



You have me added already : )
But here it is : 0920-0470-1835


----------



## Biskit11

Ok I'm on my way.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here is your tbt.


----------



## gnoixaim

Rosie is moving ~ tbt/art/collectible offers!


----------



## gnoixaim

bump for rosiee


----------



## gnoixaim

Last bump before the void~


----------



## OliviaMagica

BUMP FOR ROSIE!!!

ILL GIVE U 100 TBT FOR HER


----------



## gnoixaim

OliviaMagica said:


> BUMP FOR ROSIE!!!
> 
> ILL GIVE U 100 TBT FOR HER


Are you bumping the thread or do you want her? LOL, if you do - please add me ^^


----------



## gnoixaim

Mira is moving ~ tbt offers !


----------



## gnoixaim

Last bump for Mira


----------



## Penguin222

Could you please not autovoid Roald? I would love him! Im' not that great at art so what else could I offer you? I have plenty of in game bells or TBT


----------



## Freedomna

If you have any penguins let me know.


----------



## gnoixaim

Agnes is moving, tbt offers ~ (i saw some lurkers for her, not sure if they're on!)


----------



## Kossimer

I totally want Agnes. Not sure how much TBT would be fair, she is T5. 75?


----------



## gnoixaim

Kossimer said:


> I totally want Agnes. Not sure how much TBT would be fair, she is T5. 75?



That's totally fine : ) Please add me and I'll open my gates!

- - - Post Merge - - -

WAIT, omfg - I have ANGUS NOT ANGES. rip


----------



## Kossimer

Will do!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh alright, easy mistake to make I guess. Don't want Angus though.


----------



## gnoixaim

Kossimer said:


> Will do!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh alright, easy mistake to make I guess. Don't want Angus though.



I know, I'm so sorry! T.T I'll keep a look out for her though~


----------



## gnoixaim

Bonbon is moving ~ tbt offers.


----------



## gnoixaim

Tammy is moving, tbt offers/art.blahblahblah


----------



## gnoixaim

Cutie Kyle is moving, the usual art/tbt offers please ~


----------



## Nerodevilbringer

gnoixaim said:


> Cutie Kyle is moving, the usual art/tbt offers please ~



I have little tbt left and no way to place my art on the net only got ancl qr codes on my pixiv account hope he get's a good home = >


----------



## gnoixaim

Nerodevilbringer said:


> I have little tbt left and no way to place my art on the net only got ancl qr codes on my pixiv account hope he get's a good home = >



The tbt you have is more than enough to have him ^^


----------



## xxxmadison

Was Kyle adopted? I'm interested in him for tbt if not c:


----------



## gnoixaim

xxxmadison said:


> Was Kyle adopted? I'm interested in him for tbt if not c:


As of right now, no. So feel free to offer ^^


----------



## xxxmadison

Hmm, 160? I don't remember his popularity level so I could go higher if you like.


----------



## gnoixaim

xxxmadison said:


> Hmm, 160? I don't remember his popularity level so I could go higher if you like.



I'm not sure either, but 160 is fine ^^ Please add me and I'll open my gates ~


----------



## xxxmadison

Sure c: sending tbt now


----------



## gnoixaim

Gates open !


----------



## Nerodevilbringer

ah I edited my stuff and missed out oh well = /


----------



## xxxmadison

Thank you very much! <3


----------



## gnoixaim

Zucker is moving ! art/tbt offers ~


----------



## Puffy

160 tbt?
I'll go higher ;w;


----------



## Nerodevilbringer

oh missed on Zucker to T xT


----------



## gnoixaim

Puffy said:


> 160 tbt?
> I'll go higher ;w;



That's fine, please add me ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nerodevilbringer said:


> oh missed on Zucker to T xT



From the looks of your sig, it says you have Zucker? And I voided Mira earlier ;/


----------



## Nerodevilbringer

I have some one that sed I could possibly get there's but they haven't ben on since October 20th = /

- - - Post Merge - - -

edited sig in hopes of making it les cluttered and easier to under stand


----------



## natalilybug

May I get Kiki? 200 tbt?


----------



## gnoixaim

Muffy is moving ~ tbt/art offers.


----------



## Tornadus

Muffy is my dreamie. How many tbt do you want for her?


----------



## gnoixaim

Tornadus said:


> Muffy is my dreamie. How many tbt do you want for her?



Whatever you'd like to offer ~


----------



## Tornadus

I'm not really familiar with how much tbt is worth. Would 150 tbt be a fair price?


----------



## gnoixaim

Tornadus said:


> I'm not really familiar with how much tbt is worth. Would 150 tbt be a fair price?



Sounds good! Please add me and i'll open my gates!

What's your fc?


----------



## Tornadus

Cool, coming over now.


----------



## natalilybug

Can I lurk for Kiki?


----------



## Tornadus

Thanks for Muffy. Bells are transfered.


----------



## gnoixaim

Merengue is moving ~ art/tbt offers.

- - - Post Merge - - -



natalilybug said:


> Can I lurk for Kiki?



Sorry, she was adopted this morning via pm.


----------



## gnoixaim

Last bump for Merengue.


----------



## Reploid

gnoixaim said:


> Last bump for Merengue.



I hope she doesn't go to the void.


----------



## Nerodevilbringer

oh I love her don't have room currently though = / hope she get's a nice home


----------



## KamieKat

Can I have Merengue?


----------



## Toeto

I can take her right now!!


----------



## gnoixaim

KamieKat said:


> Can I have Merengue?





Toeto said:


> I can take her right now!!


Can either of you offer tbt bells? (since two of you are asking for her)


----------



## KamieKat

Is 150 tbt sufficient?


----------



## gnoixaim

KamieKat said:


> Is 150 tbt sufficient?



Would you be able to do 250? (She's a tier 1, conversion of 5 million = 100tbt. Her going rate is 10 - 30 million ac bells) If not, if your offer is higher than the other person - she's yours.


----------



## KamieKat

Well, I was saving up for something... let me know if the other person has a higher offer. Thank you


----------



## gnoixaim

KamieKat said:


> Well, I was saving up for something... let me know if the other person has a higher offer. Thank you



They haven't said anything yet, so she's yours ^^ Please add me and I'll open my gates ~


----------



## KamieKat

I have added you


----------



## gnoixaim

Jacques is moving ~ tbt offers please


----------



## gnoixaim

Freya is moving, tbt offers ~~


----------



## gnoixaim

Bam is moving ~ tbt / art offers!


----------



## DaCoSim

Wow Mia! You sure have a line up!!! I may jump on and see if I have room for freya somewhere for son's town. All he has left for me to find is a snooty and his look list is her, mint, frannie or Whitney. If I have room anywhere I'll make an offer. But if someone else makes an offer first, please let them have her.


----------



## gnoixaim

DaCoSim said:


> Wow Mia! You sure have a line up!!! I may jump on and see if I have room for freya somewhere for som's town. All he has left for me to find is a snooty and his look list is her, mint, frannie or Whitney. If I have room anywhere I'll make an offer. But if someone else makes an offer first, please let them have her.



I already voided her ;/


----------



## DaCoSim

Ok! No biggie. Wow! No offers??? Crazy. I think I'm gonna work in all towns so I can have boxed up villagers in 4 towns tomorrow. Fingers crossed. Lol.


----------



## magsley

Would you take art for Fauna? I'm in a bit of a rush so I only have crappy cell-phone pics, but your art would be nice and clean scanned digital lineart. Can't really offer much in terms of coloring, as that takes much longer for me as opposed to lineart! Let me know what you think  But I'm new to villager popularity and trading, so if you feel Fauna is worth color, I'll work with you on it ( ' 3')

Examples of my ACNL gijinkas:



Spoiler



Gijinka Punchy (as a tomboy girl)







Gijinka Peanut and Flurry


----------



## HoneyRocket

i would like to take bam off your hands! how much are you looking for?


----------



## gnoixaim

magsley said:


> Would you take art for Fauna? I'm in a bit of a rush so I only have crappy cell-phone pics, but your art would be nice and clean scanned digital lineart. Can't really offer much in terms of coloring, as that takes much longer for me as opposed to lineart! Let me know what you think  But I'm new to villager popularity and trading, so if you feel Fauna is worth color, I'll work with you on it ( ' 3')
> 
> Examples of my ACNL gijinkas:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Gijinka Punchy (as a tomboy girl)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gijinka Peanut and Flurry


Awe, your stuff is adorable. I'll totally reserve Fauna for you! & it's your choice to do color or not! : )


HoneyRocket said:


> i would like to take bam off your hands! how much are you looking for?


You can offer whatever you feel is reasonable

---
Not sure if the other user is online or not, but I'll give Bam another hour before I void him ^^


----------



## magsley

gnoixaim said:


> Awe, your stuff is adorable. I'll totally reserve Fauna for you! & it's your choice to do color or not! : )



Yayyy! I'm so excited, please PM me with your commission request, I'll be online until 1am EST ( ' u ')


----------



## gnoixaim

Cherry is moving !!! Please read the front page rules.

--

Thank you mods for moving the thread over ^^ <3


----------



## gnoixaim

Sterling is moving ~ please read front page rules


----------



## gnoixaim

Dotty is moving ~ Please read the front page rules.


----------



## gnoixaim

Fang is moving, please read the front page rules. <3


----------



## Kossimer

I'll offer 350 tbt for Fang!


----------



## M O L K O

I haven't Bumped here n ages


----------



## gnoixaim

Zoraluv said:


> I haven't Bumped here n ages



Thanks sweet stuff <3 ;D


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Bloop. I missed Ellen. I didn't see her on your collectible thread. Stockholm syndrome


----------



## gnoixaim

Marshal is moving ~ 600TBT. (willing to negotiate price)


----------



## buuunii

Bump for Marshal!


----------



## M O L K O

hey can u watch out for Mint? My mom saw her in camp and is obsessed over her. She's probably getting another town this week
RIP me.

and bump for marshal


----------



## gnoixaim

Zoraluv said:


> hey can u watch out for Mint? My mom saw her in camp and is obsessed over her. She's probably getting another town this week
> RIP me.
> 
> and bump for marshal



Tell your Mom to stop being so damn needy, k byeeeeeeeeeeeee.

Jk, I love her <3 omfg and this is why ya'll broke. SELL SOME AC GAMES. /dies


----------



## M O L K O

gnoixaim said:


> Tell your Mom to stop being so damn needy, k byeeeeeeeeeeeee.
> 
> Jk, I love her <3 omfg and this is why ya'll broke. SELL SOME AC GAMES. /dies



I c no lies. shes been wanting another game since she lost willow but we havent had the cash we still dont tbh


----------



## B e t h a n y

Aw in wish I had tbt for marshal


----------



## gnoixaim

bump for cutiepie marshal


----------



## buuunii

MARSHAL WHY YOU NO WANTED


----------



## M O L K O

how is marshal not being nabbed in like 3 seconds tho??


anyways, Lyman moved out and I'll pay 600TBT [idc ur taking the bells] if u can find me Naomi
I NEED NAOMI


----------



## gnoixaim

rip marshal, I'm going to void him when I get home. lmao

i will find you lyman and naomi <3


----------



## M O L K O

gnoixaim said:


> rip marshal, I'm going to void him when I get home. lmao
> 
> i will find you lyman and naomi <3



no bb lyman left. I had him for 5ever so I let him go into the void. 
I honestly can't belive marshals getting voided like wow

- - - Post Merge - - -

also im going to make u another banner after I finish this one assignment


----------



## gnoixaim

Zoraluv said:


> no bb lyman left. I had him for 5ever so I let him go into the void.
> I honestly can't belive marshals getting voided like wow
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also im going to make u another banner after I finish this one assignment



rip lyman ;/ & yeah, I think everyone is at school. Maybe that's why??? I dunno.

Aweeee, thank you <3 Make it amazing like the other one, ok? I'm going to be lame and use them both.


----------



## M O L K O

I'm going to overlay nicki minaj on your OC and then use typography on the bottom to say the shop name, fingers crossed it works.

Ok Flurry is in my camp and I need her, like im tempted to cycle vesta out so I can have both naomi and flurry rn. imma send over 1k if u can find them both and u cant stop me.  even tho its basically ur bells??


----------



## gnoixaim

Zoraluv said:


> I'm going to overlay nicki minaj on your OC and then use typography on the bottom to say the shop name, fingers crossed it works.
> 
> Ok Flurry is in my camp and I need her, like im tempted to cycle vesta out so I can have both naomi and flurry rn. imma send over 1k if u can find them both and u cant stop me.  even tho its basically ur bells??



They are my bells, lmfao. You're a turd. 

OK, MARSHAL HAS 30 MINUTES BEFORE THE VOID.


----------



## Klinkguin

Do I have to bid or anything for marshal?


----------



## gnoixaim

Klinkguin said:


> Do I have to bid or anything for marshal?



Some amount of tbt  : )


----------



## Klinkguin

Since I kinda lost him quite a while ago and I have a space in my town. Will it cost me tbt bells?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Is he original?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'll offer 200tbt (I honestly don't know how much tbt he is worth xD) for marshal


----------



## Gracelia

He's a tier 1, so usually around 500-600 BTB, value is subjective though. I've seen people pay more (~700).


----------



## Klinkguin

Gracelia said:


> He's a tier 1, so usually around 500-600 BTB, value is subjective though. I've seen people pay more (~700).


wowww Idk if I can afford around that, I might want to save my bells for something else.... But Marshal is soo cute....


----------



## Gracelia

Klinkguin said:


> wowww Idk if I can afford around that, I might want to save my bells for something else.... But Marshal is soo cute....



I'm sure Mia will work it out with you.  Just wait and see~ unless some offers come in for him too.


----------



## gnoixaim

Klinkguin said:


> Since I kinda lost him quite a while ago and I have a space in my town. Will it cost me tbt bells?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Is he original?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'll offer 200tbt (I honestly don't know how much tbt he is worth xD) for marshal





Klinkguin said:


> wowww Idk if I can afford around that, I might want to save my bells for something else.... But Marshal is soo cute....



Can you do 350? That's like half the price of what he usually goes for, lol.


----------



## Klinkguin

gnoixaim said:


> Can you do 350? That's like half the price of what he usually goes for, lol.


That's actually quite a good deal, I'll think about it since I do have a spare copy of ac that I'm still resetting over and over for marshal.


----------



## gnoixaim

Klinkguin said:


> That's actually quite a good deal, I'll think about it since I do have a spare copy of ac that I'm still resetting over and over for marshal.



If you can't adopt him in the next couple minutes, I'm just going to void him : )


----------



## Klinkguin

Nuuuuu you can't void him ): you could leave it up for longer? I'm sure someone else would LOVE to have him in their town.


----------



## Roberta

I can give you 300 TBT for Marshal!


----------



## gnoixaim

Roberta said:


> I can give you 300 TBT for Marshal!



Please add me! : )


----------



## Roberta

gnoixaim said:


> Please add me! : )



Ok, first i pay with 300 TBT? Just one minute and i do. 

Can you give Marshal after the payment?


----------



## gnoixaim

Roberta said:


> Ok, first i pay with 300 TBT? Just one minute and i do.
> 
> Can you give Marshal after the payment?



Yes, i've already added you.


----------



## buuunii

Booty booty booty booty rockin' everywhere

Yay marshals getting adopted!


----------



## Roberta

gnoixaim said:


> Yes, i've already added you.



I'm sending you an MP for the payment! (I have never do this before ahah)


----------



## M O L K O

Spoiler: the crap header kbye












I'm relived the marshmallow finally got adopted <3


----------



## gnoixaim

Zoraluv said:


> Spoiler: the crap header kbye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm relived the marshmallow finally got adopted <3



thank you, you da best ever <3 

oops i should update op that marshal is gone, lmao


----------



## aspartameAcatalepsy

I REally Want Tammy! 
In fact if I get her I will give you Marina if you have to wait for me!


----------



## M O L K O

bumping


----------



## gnoixaim

Oops, back at this. Tammy is moving ~ read the front page about tbt offers.


----------



## gnoixaim

sterling is moving too ~


----------



## gnoixaim

Bump for these two.
 no one checks tbt marketplace for villagers


----------

